# VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!!



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

almost there!!!








inserts gratuitous pic of my car...
















Dyno sheets to come soon!!!!


----------



## StereoMotional (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

...u mean...there are 3 inferrior stages


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (StereoMotional)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StereoMotional* »_...u mean...there are 3 inferrior stages






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Any estimates on power? How much boost will stage 4 make?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Any estimates on power? How much boost will stage 4 make?

16psi and we are shooting for 380whp 330wtq on 91 octane gas.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

nice man i like that what does this stage all come with waht size pulley u use n and ecu injectors? hg 2.8 still 12v ?
Fritz




_Modified by spooln6 at 2:27 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*

seeing as my last post was deleted, ill post in a more informative manner. what other engine mods do you have that would make that break 300 whp nevermind approach 380 whp. On a standalone with a 17 psi pulley and intercooled my friends car didn't come close to that. on a good tune you might just break 300. turbos with that boost and you would be happy with 380 whp. of course if this is a 24v motor its a different story though 380 whp is still high. but the pics look like a 12v inside


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*

god i hope that stg iv is that much power! Look at vf-engineering.com special ed, stage 3 at 10 psi is at about 275hp at the wheels, with 91 octane think about a couple of other mods including exhaust among other things! Power is definitely there, and with an increase of 6psi with larger injectors and lower compression, vf will definitely be able to squeeze out some serious power! And this kit is for the 12v vr6 not the 24v.
evan


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Is this the cogged setup?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (StereoMotional)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StereoMotional* »_...u mean...there are 3 inferrior stages


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*









Stage 4 SHOULD MAKE THAT KIND OF POWER.....
The dyno above was Stage 3 on a mustang dyno in June 100 degree temps. That would have been over 300 whp on a dyno jet. So... Adding 5-6 pounds of boost. Should get you close to 380 whp.



_Modified by adcockman at 8:35 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_








Stage 4 SHOULD MAKE THAT KIND OF POWER.....
The dyno above was Stage 3 on a mustang dyno in June 100 degree temps. That would have been over 300 whp on a dyno jet. So... Adding 5-6 pounds of boost. Should get you close to 380 whp.

_Modified by adcockman at 8:35 PM 9-11-2006_

that is the first vortec kit of any kind on a VR6 that i have seen that remotely close to 300 whp. I would say you would be lucky to get over 300 on 16 psi. as i said earlier my friends car was running 17 psi intercooled with a 9.5:1 compression ratio 2.9 bottom end and an autronic and the car still didnt reach the 300 plateau and that was with a good tune.
You have to remember that you are also adding a drop in compression ratio. so while boost increases, compression drops, but if you increase the boost enough you make more power to pffset the drop in compression.however, it seems that low 300's are about as good as its gonna get with a charger. unless someone figures out a way to make a PD charger work, then higher numbers are possible


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*

I don't have my dyno to post, but stg III made 273whp and 240wtq...stg IV is expected to be at least 380whp and 350wtq....should be done this week...I will post dyno sheets when available.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_I don't have my dyno to post, but stg III made 273whp and 240wtq...stg IV is expected to be at least 380whp and 350wtq....should be done this week...I will post dyno sheets when available.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll believe that when I see the dyno.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

hate to say it but i believe you are in for big time disappointment


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Hey Larry,
I built a friends setup for him while he was away in the military. 
83mm 9:1 cunningham rods, EIP pistons
EIP BVH
Racecraft short runner intake, 80mm TB
Autronic SM2, CDI, motorsport coils
Spearco a/w IC
V9 VF supercharger with custom dual idler pulley and 2.2" pulley.
We could only muster 10psi out of the engine with the vastly increased VE and put down 288.1 whp on the last pull of the day. Mind you, this was the 7th pull in 100 degree ambient temps and 3 of the pulls were in excess of 5 minutes tuning the load cells. The car will be re-dynoed when he returned from Iraq here shortly. 
R


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_I don't have my dyno to post, but stg III made 273whp and 240wtq...stg IV is expected to be at least 380whp and 350wtq....should be done this week...I will post dyno sheets when available.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


75 whp jump from a few psi, not likely, but definitely possible. good lulck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (mikemcnair)*

I would like to see the stage 4 dyno.... ASAP Are you going to be running 3 or 2.5 exhaust?
I will be ordering Stage 4... If it's financially reasonable. 

_Modified by adcockman at 7:08 PM 9-12-2006_


_Modified by adcockman at 7:09 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

75 whp jump from a few psi, not likely, but definitely possible. good lulck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

compression drop to 8.5:1, boost an additional 6 psi, bigger injectors, fuel and ignition mapping, etc. so numbers are very realistic. yes, I am running a 3" catback exhaust with a free flow muffler.
the greatest factor is zero belt slip from the new design belt drive....more ribs, and it is driven directly from the crank on it's own pulley and tensioner. no more accessory driven belt....this is what is the true reason stg IV will produce the high and consistant boost levels. That, and the quality GIAC programing.
again, I will post a dyno when available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LSinLV at 4:28 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

awesome... I'm getting excited. It may give me a reason to put on the 3 inch after all...


----------



## THEERY2.1 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

dont mean to be a ***** but it (380whp) is not gonna happen...especially on just chip tuning...but good luck anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
compression drop to 8.5:1, boost an additional 6 psi, bigger injectors, fuel and ignition mapping, etc. so numbers are very realistic. yes, I am running a 3" catback exhaust with a free flow muffler.
the greatest factor is zero belt slip from the new design belt drive....more ribs, and it is driven directly from the crank on it's own pulley and tensioner. no more accessory driven belt....this is what is the true reason stg IV will produce the high and consistant boost levels. That, and the quality GIAC programing.
again, I will post a dyno when available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by LSinLV at 4:28 PM 9-12-2006_

again the car my friend built was a 2.9 bottom end 9.5:1 compression. ported and big valve head. 256 cam.autronic sm2 and a front mount intercooler while running 17psi the car was not even remotely close to 380whp. If you are lucky, and i do mean lucky, you will break the 320 mark, which I believe would be the first 12v vr6 with a vf charger to do so.


_Modified by special-ed at 9:21 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*

Goodluck Larry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any idea when it should be completed and ready for some numbers?


----------



## rmac1813 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_I'll believe that when I see the dyno.









18t>larry
haha j/k 
i want stg4 too! guess ill have to settle with stg3+water/meth


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_I'll believe that when I see the dyno.









x2 
380 whp from a 6lb increase in boost just dosnt seem likely..this is just my opinion though..BTW why did u goi with the 8:5.1 CR instead of the 9:1?? The 9:1 is fine for 16psi and will help u squeeze out alittle more power over the 8:5.1.


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 6:42 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Vdubsolo)*

There goals are not out of line as I made 310 @ 11-12 PSI on 92 octane.


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

larry...you are my hero. stage IV would be so nice to have. im still trying to survive stage II. i think im too paranoid for stage IV. haha. so cool.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_There goals are not out of line as I made 310 @ 11-12 PSI on 92 octane.









I agree to a certain point , I think to get 380whp that you will need more than 16psi..more like 18-20psi..( will a smaller crank pully up the boost more?? ) and some serious head work, with some FI cams..Nice #'s btw


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Vdubsolo)*

below is VF's Stg III 24V setup (which is nearly identical to the Stg IV for the 12V motors. Granted the 24V has 0.5l more displacement and a better breathing head...but all of that is NOT anywhere near a say, 20% advantage. So, 380whp may be optomistic...but look at the dyno below.....393whp was made with ONLY 12lbs boost! The 12V Stg IV kit should be ~15psi to 16psi.
I will be glad to post a dyno as soon as it's done....I have nothing to hide.....even if we don't get 380whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

It's your dollar and you can spend it any way you like.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Feanor)*

Either way GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

This dyno was on 10PSI

_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_








Stage 4 SHOULD MAKE THAT KIND OF POWER.....
The dyno above was Stage 3 on a mustang dyno in June 100 degree temps. That would have been over 300 whp on a dyno jet. So... Adding 5-6 pounds of boost. Should get you close to 380 whp.

_Modified by adcockman at 8:35 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## sempdog (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

I have the Stage 2 V-F on the 24valve and with race fuel I dynoed at 300 whp with 8 pounds of boost. Stage 1 I dynoed 260whp...
385whp will happen for sure.








However it will be hard to put the power down... Stage 2 is no problem


----------



## AdamF (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (sempdog)*

Does anyone know how much boost the 3.2 (R32) VR6 can handle? Any testing done by anyone to confirm or deny if this motor can withstand detonation as well as a 1.8? Been searching for some stats but not sure where to search. Also what's the bottom end rated for and what's the weakest link, rods I presume?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (AdamF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdamF* »_Does anyone know how much boost the 3.2 (R32) VR6 can handle? Any testing done by anyone to confirm or deny if this motor can withstand detonation as well as a 1.8? Been searching for some stats but not sure where to search. Also what's the bottom end rated for and what's the weakest link, rods I presume?

the bottom end of VR's are very strong...overbuilt is a better term. most agree that upto about 400whp you are OK stock, after that, rods and bearings need to be uprated.
if the kit is done right, detonation is NOT an issue....which is why stg IG drops compression (stg III for 24v VR6's) to about 8.5:1.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_below is VF's Stg III 24V setup (which is nearly identical to the Stg IV for the 12V motors. *Granted the 24V has 0.5l more displacement and a better breathing head.*..but all of that is NOT anywhere near a say, 20% advantage. So, 380whp may be optomistic...but look at the dyno below.....393whp was made with ONLY 12lbs boost! The 12V Stg IV kit should be ~15psi to 16psi.
I will be glad to post a dyno as soon as it's done....I have nothing to hide.....even if we don't get 380whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










I am pretty sure this dyno is of a 2.8L 24v, not an R32 engine (3.2L)


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_

I am pretty sure this dyno is of a 2.8L 24v, not an R32 engine (3.2L)

no, it's of the R32 test car, that I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

yep... pretty sure VR6's have one of the strongest bottom ends I've ever seen:








not to mention some beefy crank caps


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_This dyno was on 10PSI


Yes but you are forgetting to add, you have cams, headers and no cat, Larry doesn't like to deviate from the stock setup that the GIAC kit was programmed for, which explains the difference in hp for both your dynos.
Maybe if stage IV would add the cams and a short runner...you might get that power.....
BTW:I have no idea how 16 PSI will hold over time/temp changes in that plastic welded manifold


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_
Yes but you are forgetting to add, you have cams, headers and no cat, Larry doesn't like to deviate from the stock setup that the GIAC kit was programmed for, which explains the difference in hp for both your dynos.
Maybe if stage IV would add the cams and a short runner...you might get that power.....
BTW:I have no idea how 16 PSI will hold over time/temp changes in that plastic welded manifold










He was running 3 inch exhaust. I was runing 2.5. I was also running water/meth and 93 octane.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_
Yes but you are forgetting to add, you have cams, headers and no cat, Larry doesn't like to deviate from the stock setup that the GIAC kit was programmed for, which explains the difference in hp for both your dynos.
Maybe if stage IV would add the cams and a short runner...you might get that power.....
BTW:I have no idea how 16 PSI will hold over time/temp changes in that plastic welded manifold









good points...FYI car is on the dyno as I type!!
yes, other than a larger exhaust, my car is stock/matched to their kit. Talking with Nik this weekend, cams are going to be stgIV+, NOT stgIV....they want to get time on my car before we go there...so stgIV is expected to be at least 350whp....we'll all know soon.








as for the intake, you may be right, but Nik has tested the R32 manifolds to 20psi repeatedly, and it took some time/usage before it failed...so 16psi should be a good nominal boost for a minimal MTBE...but I think all would agree a log manifold is the best option. Nik always tunes for the best overall longevity/power mix....and that may lower overall output expectations....maybe stgIV+ will be cams and intake??? 
I will post dyno's as soon as I get them!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*








waiting for the next update...


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_







waiting for the next update...

no hard numbers...but 1st run was excellent...tuning to be fine(d) out and then we'll know!!
Updates to follow!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Stage 4 should be with 256 cams.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_Stage 4 should be with 256 cams.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2
I Agree, for the price they will be asking.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_Stage 4 should be with 256 cams.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it looks like it might be required (MY very preliminary view) to get the higher numbers...cams really do make the head flow much better.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Sounds great to me! Do it.... The cams aren't that expensive either.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

jason.. im still gonna be faster.. car is in shop right now getting some upgrades.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I will be glad to post a dyno as soon as it's done....I have nothing to hide.....even if we don't get 380whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It's been a full day since the dyno was completed and still nothing has been posted!








What's the matter got something to hide? At least lie to us and say that the numbers were great and produce a fake dyno sheet.
Or be a real man and post the actual numbers that the car produced. 








Either way don't just leave it out there that you hit the dyno but won't post.


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (J.Q. Public)*

Well, if Larry would at least post what boost the new crank pulley produced, that would be enough. You guys should be able to figure out the rest. 
I am skeptical about the 16 PSI, due to the regression I did on my kit.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_Well, if Larry would at least post what boost the new crank pulley produced, that would be enough. You guys should be able to figure out the rest. 
I am skeptical about the 16 PSI, due to the regression I did on my kit.

per Nik..the 1st run was 15 psi....subsequent runs with some tunning went to 16.5psi....
remember, this new pulley design uses COMPLETELY different sizes, due to the fact that the s/c is driven directly from the crank, and both are resized for optimal belt wrap.
also, you know that the V9 is more than capable of producing 22psi boost? so 16psi is not out of the question....cams will help move more air volume at the same rpm, thereby adding power output.


_Modified by LSinLV at 2:24 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
per Nik..the 1st run was 15 psi....subsequent runs with some tunning went to 16.5psi....
_Modified by LSinLV at 2:24 PM 9-21-2006_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know how much the V9 can handle, but there are parasitc (inherrent losses) in the intake and the intercooler. Good to hear 16 PSI is indeed capable within the limits of the V9s bearings.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
per Nik..the 1st run was 15 psi....subsequent runs with some tunning went to 16.5psi....
_Modified by LSinLV at 2:24 PM 9-21-2006_

Still ducking and diving the main question... what was the hp number??? 
Did it at least begin with a 3?


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV) I cheated!!!*









Larry, I was at VF today to drop off my R for a few things







. I'm in the office with Jeff discussing the new StageIII parts being finalized and I hear what sounds like a badass VR that didn't seem to ever stop winding out. So I walk out back with Jeff and there she was. A yellow MK4 GTI VR6 with StageIV. Nice. They are close to what they are looking HP wise. Have fun with it once they finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV) I cheated!!! (formfollowsfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formfollowsfunction* »_








Larry, I was at VF today to drop off my R for a few things







. I'm in the office with Jeff discussing the new StageIII parts being finalized and I hear what sounds like a badass VR that didn't seem to ever stop winding out. So I walk out back with Jeff and there she was. A yellow MK4 GTI VR6 with StageIV. Nice. They are close to what they are looking HP wise. Have fun with it once they finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I AM SO JEALOUS!!!! I WANT MY CAR!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Still ducking and diving the main question... what was the hp number??? 
Did it at least begin with a 3?

and the 1st pull with no tunning was 310whp...not bad, but not what we want....as the boost and tunning was going up so were the numbers...NOTHING is final at this point...cams will be going in, and the numbers will be going up.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

see that wasn`t too hard now was it








Good starting numbers, best of luck finding the next 70hp


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Just tell them that horsepower is going to be more than stage 2.







Seriously though, if anybody is interested in a VF kit I highly recommend them. Great product, lotsa R&D, fit's right and seems to run all day long. So much fun.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_see that wasn`t too hard now was it








Good starting numbers, best of luck finding the next 70hp

considering that the 1st run was on 91 octane, and NO tuning, I think it's fine...cracking jokes about "finding the other 70 hp"...childish.
even if VF doesn't get the whp that was expected, I know for a fact, that it will be reliable whp...which very few, if any other can say.
since tuning IS the key to power, my expectations are that they will get to the 350whp that we were shooting for. 380whp was an educated guess based upon logical expectations and extrapolation of existing data and other/similar engines performing similarly, all other things being equal.
time will tell.....and I will continue to report back as I hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Larry when you expecting the car? Or are you just waiting as long as it takes?


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

tuning is the key to power. that is absolutely true. that said, however chip tuning will never be able to match standalone tuning as there are only so many adjustments that can be made while using a chip. as long as you are still using a MAF sensor it will be more difficult to tune for maximum numbers as compared to a MAP sensor. You did make over 300 though and thats nothing to overlook congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
considering that the 1st run was on 91 octane, and NO tuning, I think it's fine...cracking jokes about "finding the other 70 hp"...childish.
even if VF doesn't get the whp that was expected, I know for a fact, that it will be reliable whp...which very few, if any other can say.


Childish is you making hp claims that once questioned you adjusted by 30hp just like the big three auto makers adjusting their 06 earnings. Then you make the weak excuse that no matter the power it is going to be reliable.
You were the one who from the beginning touted VF as gods of tuning and getting hypersensitive about peoples comments now that the results are less than the original claims.
I`ll say it again, congrats on breaking 300WHP and the best of luck in reaching your original goals.
Keep in mind though that it`s always better to underpromise and over deliver, not the other way around.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (formfollowsfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formfollowsfunction* »_Larry when you expecting the car? Or are you just waiting as long as it takes?

I'd love to have it yesterday, but I realized that testing takes time, and it's my everyday car, but I have 2 others I can drive until it's ready...so I will wait...it will be worth it.
Thanks Ed....and yes, you are correct..but part of the whole VF idea(l) is to use OEM Motronic systems to keep it "road legal"...even without the CARB cert, it is legal in NV, and I want to keep all the OEM injection and emissions in-tact.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dcvento)*

I hope so.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_jason.. im still gonna be faster.. car is in shop right now getting some upgrades.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

You should be able to reach 350+. I wasn't that far off at my last dyno. Just give it some time and throw the cams in. That will be an easy 20-30 WHP. I wonder if the 3 inch is actually hurting or helping at this point. It is true my car has been tweaked here and there. 
Tuning will make all the difference as well. Or better yet have nik go with more boost...








I just want to get mine back on the dyno. I'm seeing almost 11.7psi with my new brew... It would be interesting if it would correlate on the dyno.
Yes I know... 11.7 psi on stock compression is pushing it. But... When it actually gets cooler here we'll have some real boost.










_Modified by adcockman at 10:11 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_You should be able to reach 350+. I wasn't that far off at my last dyno. Just give it some time and throw the cams in. That will be an easy 20-30 WHP. I wonder if the 3 inch is actually hurting or helping at this point. It is true my car has been tweaked here and there. 
Tuning will make all the difference as well. Or better yet have nik go with more boost...








I just want to get mine back on the dyno. I'm seeing almost 11.7psi with my new brew... It would be interesting if it would correlate on the dyno.
Yes I know... 11.7 psi on stock compression is pushing it. But... When it actually gets cooler here we'll have some real boost.









_Modified by adcockman at 10:11 PM 9-21-2006_

nah... 11.7 on a ...mk3 vr6 (which has lower compression than a mk4 vr6) should easily be able to handle 12 psi intercooled because all of the stage 3's are running 11-12psi anyway...








Short Runner Intake and a CAM? ... droool... and if the software can compensate for those essential changes, it will be nize


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dragonfli_x)*

um... your last statement confused me. It's installed on a mk4 with higher compression. I never saw 11 - 12 psi with stage 3 before I did some tweaks. I'm talking in 90+ degree weather too.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

bump for a pre-update....number to come soon!!!


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

sweeeet!!!1


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_tuning is the key to power. that is absolutely true. that said, however chip tuning will never be able to match standalone tuning as there are only so many adjustments that can be made while using a chip. as long as you are still using a MAF sensor it will be more difficult to tune for maximum numbers as compared to a MAP sensor. You did make over 300 though and thats nothing to overlook congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually me7 is far more advanced and can control far more events more precisely the most, if any, off the shelf stand alones, in fact most stadalones are "prehistoric" on may counts....not that thats bad, u can get great reliable power out of them w/ minimal work....me7 is a much more capable system, the problem is only a select few can tune it. those that do like giac does for vf, tune in for emissions, reliability and drivability for marketability, throw these out the window however and u could lay down some serious #'s w/ it....look at some of tony chicks work for example


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (the awesome)*

spoke with Nik last night...I can't come right out and say it, but they are working on some other goodies to go with it....








dyno's should be available later today or tomorrow....and BTW whp without the cams was about 325....now that the dsr's are in....we expect to see some nice numbers...closer to what was originally planned.
and the 'goodie" should improve upon that....if it works as planned!!!
more to come!!!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Would that "goodie" be WAI? How much boost did you make 325whp on? Can't wait to see the final numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Would that "goodie" be WAI? How much boost did you make 325whp on? Can't wait to see the final numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No on WAI, VF feels that it's too dangerous to run on any FI car.....that is another thing to discuss later in a different thread if you want....
boost @ 325whp was approx 16.5 psi


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

I know what the goodie is









I hope there won't be any "Added" cost to use these extras, other than the cost of the extras themselves. I am betting stage IV will already cost ~$3000 on top of the stageIII which is like $9000 already! You definetly gotta pay to play here....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To VF though, never had ANY problems with my kit after I got it installed with the right spark plugs and found a leaking boost gauge.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_
I hope there won't be any "Added" cost to use these extras, other than the cost of the extras themselves. I am betting stage IV will already cost ~$3000 on top of the stageIII which is like $9000 already! You definetly gotta pay to play here....


Are you serious? 9+K for 325 WHP? Wow for that I could sell you a whole mk3 Supercharged VR car making that much power.
I guess like you said you gotta pay to play but that is some serious cheddar right there.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (J.Q. Public)*

I'm praying that it'll be easy on the wallet (relatively speaking)... I have a good idea what the goodies are so I'm keeping my fingers crossed... it would be a nice a la carte thing also... if you've already got certain elements needed for the kit then you won't have to buy the whole kit if you've got redundant peices...


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dragonfli_x)*

$9K???
Stg I&II when bought together are $4,500 (280chp)
Stg III is an additional $1,400 (305chp)
Stg IV+(worst case guess) $3,000 (405chp)est
Total cost $8,900 
and I am shooting high....figure a so the worst case $/hp is $38.86/hp based upon a stock 176chp VR6. expensive yes; reliable, yes; worth it, definitely!
not that bad a deal.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

yeah, u can take that 100 straight to the bank lol




_Modified by the awesome at 11:56 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (the awesome)*

Would that ~$3000 stage IV+ include the "extra goodies" Larry?


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

$9K USD is a ton of beans....At that point, I'd be looking at things other than VW if I needed 400 HP. That doesn't include getting the rest of the car up to spec to handle to power.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Mr King)*

You guys need to keep this in perspective. We're still talking about 100 more wheel horsepower.. I fully support VF. My car has been boosting for 40k with very few problems and I've compromised things along the way that VF doesn't support. I can't wait for Stage 4 + to be released. I'll be all over it. Especially, since I already have some of the extras that are part of the mix. I truly believe Nik will take care of those of us that already have the cams etc. 
I will also add... A friend of mine had his car at eip for over 1 year and only put down 420-430 whp with a huge turbo and a 3.1 fully built motor. I don't even want to comment on how much $$ was spent. Needless to say his car is still not running properly. He's on his 3rd motor too and maybe has drove the car 3k miles in the last 3 years. 
So... What I'm trying to say is it's a premium but you don't hear about these horror stories from VF.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

heh heh... horror stories








I got some of those... but that's not necessarily VF's fault... more like a dash of installer error... the most important thing to make sure isthat your BELT is dead on... else you'll be doing the accessory swap like no body's business... fortunately the ones that go out (even on a regular car) are fairly cheap... (waterpump, powersteering pump, stuff like that) 
before anyone jumps aboard though, I'd suggest you inspect your pulleys before putting the VF luvin...
wondering though... as this new setup will revolutionalize the way we install SCs on our cars, will VF convert previous stages to the stage 4 bracketing?
I've heard that the new system puts the SC on 2nd belt so that it does not run on the same belt as the accessories... any validity to this rumor?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dragonfli_x)*

yes Mark, Stg IV is a seperate belt, that is how they get the boost levels and zero belt slip.
AGAIN, PLEASE NO ONE TAKE ANY $'S I HAVE TOSSED OUT THERE AS LEGIT.....THEY ARE MY GUESS, THAT'S IT.
now....yes it's a lot, but go look at an HPA kit...TT VR6 kit is $14K.....EIP's Stg III kit $is $7,500...
so it's literally right in the middle for pricing....my guess, and not out of line....
to the others, having worked in Porsches for years, this power is CHEAP next to the cost of Porsche power (around $100/hp)....and yes it's a better chassis....hell, why not just buy a Fox body Mustang, and slap on a charger....it's way faster and the power goes to the right wheels....
it's all about what you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
it's all about what you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Couldn't agree more. That's why there is chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Mr King)*

I hear everyone on the $$ topic. Would it have been better to purchase an M3 or S4 originally. Maybe... However, it's been a journey and it's unique and much faster than either one of those cars. When I started, I purchased this car and said I wasn't going to modify it like everything else I've ever owned. But... It just happened.








Would I do it again. I don't have an honest answer. Only because I'm growing older and priorities change. Again we all share this same illness. Otherwise we wouldn't be on this thread. 
I will admit the reason I haven't bought a M3 or something similiar is because I simply don't trust my self. I mean look at my stock corrado...







This was supposed to be my every day commuter car.

























Which is my daily driver. So I say bring on the stage 4+!!!!




_Modified by adcockman at 9:48 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

So I hear they are coming out with a Stg III 24v setup -- and they quoted something like 16 psi i think -- will that also be using the dedicated belt?
EDIT: Is that a RWD C ^^ ?










_Modified by PhReE at 7:41 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

EIP stage II is $5500 (a better comparison)
Unless the cams and the other item are included, the pricing is far more expensive. Maybe they will add some better pricing options for upgrades from different stages to make it more cost effective.
I for one am already upgrading my car to handle the extra power stage IV will deliver!
I honestly think that the V9 blower is less stressfull on the engine than a turbo with the same hp output. Total cost of ownership prolly about the same. 
In the long run, what one will cost more? I wonder if nater can attest to this.




_Modified by darkVR6 at 7:27 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

A properly tuned turbo setup will produce more power for less money then a properly tuned supercharger setup.
I'm really excited to see the final numbers that Larry's car puts out as it seems like VF is starting to push the limits of supercharged setups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_A properly tuned turbo setup will produce more power for less money then a properly tuned supercharger setup.
I'm really excited to see the final numbers that Larry's car puts out as it seems like VF is starting to push the limits of supercharged setups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Congrats on the numbers your car is putting down. It seems to be one of the few turbo cars that live for over 5K miles. Your numbers are very impressive. Who knows maybe all the other turbo tuners are hacks or people can't help but turn up the boost. I don't know. Turbo's just seem be very unreliable on the VR6


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_

Congrats on the numbers your car is putting down. It seems to be one of the few turbo cars that live for over 5K miles. Your numbers are very impressive. Who knows maybe all the other turbo tuners are hacks or people can't help but turn up the boost. I don't know. Turbo's just seem be very unreliable on the VR6

Well I think a certain vr6 turbo company with poor tuning gave "vr6 turbo reliability" a bad name. If you go with a company that knows how to tune like C2 and VF then you won't have reliability issues.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
Well I think a certain vr6 turbo company with poor tuning gave "vr6 turbo reliability" a bad name. If you go with a company that knows how to tune like C2 and VF then you won't have reliability issues.

yep...it's ALL in the tuning. Jeff and the boys at C2 do great work, no one will deny that.
My thoughts are that a Positive Displacement Charger produces a very linear boost, where as a turbo tends to be more exponential.....and I think, that, in itself is where some of the long term relaibility issues come from.
and for the record. this IS my daily car....I went nutz. again















my fun car is a 72' 914-6 with a 2.5L POC spec race motor....granted it's only about 170hp (about 150whp) but in a 1,900 lb car; that sits litterally 2" off the ground....NOTHING is more fun to drive...regardless of the whp.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

My GTI was retired as the commuter when I bought the Corrado. I just became tired of sitting in traffic with all that fun under the hood being wasted. At 90K miles it still makes quite a few trips on the weekend with 0 problems. Larry nice toy. I've always been a huge Porsche fan.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_yes Mark, Stg IV is a seperate belt, that is how they get the boost levels and zero belt slip.
AGAIN, PLEASE NO ONE TAKE ANY $'S I HAVE TOSSED OUT THERE AS LEGIT.....THEY ARE MY GUESS, THAT'S IT.
now....yes it's a lot, but go look at an HPA kit...TT VR6 kit is $14K.....EIP's Stg III kit $is $7,500...
so it's literally right in the middle for pricing....my guess, and not out of line....
to the others, having worked in Porsches for years, this power is CHEAP next to the cost of Porsche power (around $100/hp)....and yes it's a better chassis....hell, why not just buy a Fox body Mustang, and slap on a charger....it's way faster and the power goes to the right wheels....
it's all about what you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love my c2 setup at 8 psi i was at 254 whp now am at 14 to 15 psi with 262 cams want to get her on the dyno again and see what she has now i am hope n 300 whp


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
My thoughts are that a Positive Displacement Charger produces a very linear boost, where as a turbo tends to be more exponential.....and I think, that, in itself is where some of the long term relaibility issues come from.


the vf kit utilizes a centrifugal charger, not positive displacement


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_EIP stage II is $5500 (a better comparison)
Unless the cams and the other item are included, the pricing is far more expensive. Maybe they will add some better pricing options for upgrades from different stages to make it more cost effective.
I for one am already upgrading my car to handle the extra power stage IV will deliver!
I honestly think that the V9 blower is less stressfull on the engine than a turbo with the same hp output. Total cost of ownership prolly about the same. 
*In the long run, what one will cost more? I wonder if nater can attest to this.*
_Modified by darkVR6 at 7:27 PM 9-26-2006_

Well,
Let's not get confused here on what I've done and haven't done *as a result of the turbo*.
I think I got involved in a 3L project that I should have done myself. And nothing has happened as a result of my turbocharger.
The bad luck I encountered would have happened whether s/c or turbo'd.
I shouldn't have taken that block apart - that was my problem.
I shouldn't have taken my trans apart and installed diff bolts that ended up shearing.
Unfortunately, if it were as clear cut as the turbo causing all of my woe's I'd be the first to admit it.
Remember, I've always been running 9psi.
Just wanted to make it clear so that others looking at what I've spent don't get things confused.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (the awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the awesome* »_
the vf kit utilizes a centrifugal charger, not positive displacement








I knew that, why did I type that?!?!? late night drinking hits me again....















my theory stands...


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

lol, yeah its linear boost is more then likely less stressful, however its (centrifugal chargers) really the most inefficient form of FI, if it wasn't for it being compact and fitting into tight places i doubt it would be used as much. that said, there are boost controllers that allow u to step boost via rpm and even vary it per gear as well. i just feel that turbos are so much more efficient and reliable now, but vf is no doubt a slick kit.....hope u hit your power goals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (the awesome)*

Centrifugal chargers like the one VF uses is basically a turbo with a pulley hammered onto it instead of an exhaust housing. It will produce boost exactly the same way that a turbo would only difference is to get to 15 psi you have to be at 7200 rpm with a vortec where as with a turbo that is not necessarily true. The reason the vortec charger is slightly more linear than a turbo is due to ineffiency not because it is designed that way


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*

I didn't read this entire post so I apoligize if this has already been stated but if your just chasing DYNO number CFT's dyno reads extreamly high for a DJ. I would suggest using trap speeds as a measure of a cars power.
A true 300whp MK3 VR with little to no weight reduction should be trapping 113+. Most SC cars I've seen don't come close to that number with the exception of one or two but they don't fall under the catagory of little or no weight reduction


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (AlwaysInBoost)*

? Who are you speaking to about the dyno. The Central Florida Turbo Dyno I use is a mustang.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_I didn't read this entire post so I apoligize if this has already been stated but if your just chasing DYNO number CFT's dyno reads extreamly high for a DJ. I would suggest using trap speeds as a measure of a cars power.
A true 300whp MK3 VR with little to no weight reduction should be trapping 113+. Most SC cars I've seen don't come close to that number with the exception of one or two but they don't fall under the catagory of little or no weight reduction


This man speaks the truth... so lets get those cars out to the track and see what they can do!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

I'm not sure of the dyno model #, but I do know that VF uses a Dynojet with LOAD....that way they actually tune while the engine is loaded, for more accurate tunning.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

I stopped by to see Nik a couple of days ago, sooo, thats your car. Programming software is being fine tuned and heard you just might get cams to boot







Yea, he's shooting for 350 whp with reliability built in. One of the comforts of owning a S/C.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (kamakazi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamakazi* »_Yea, he's shooting for 350 whp with reliability built in. One of the comforts of owning a S/C.

reliability is not one of the comforts of owning a s/c. the charger has nothing to do with the reliability. reliability is the tuning. A properly tuned turbo setup making similar power is equally reliable to that of a supercharger. That said vr6 turbos have a rap of being unreliable due to poor software offerings by the likes of EIP, among others. Ask the guys who own a HPA bult vehicle about reliability http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_
reliability is not one of the comforts of owning a s/c. the charger has nothing to do with the reliability. reliability is the tuning. A properly tuned turbo setup making similar power is equally reliable to that of a supercharger. That said vr6 turbos have a rap of being unreliable due to poor software offerings by the likes of EIP, among others. Ask the guys who own a HPA bult vehicle about reliability http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hmmmm so if the wastegate fails/gets disconected on a turbo what happens? No way that could happen on a SC car. 
SC and turbo both have some similar risks, but the turbo has more detrimental risks, probability wise.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_Centrifugal chargers like the one VF uses is basically a turbo with a pulley hammered onto it instead of an exhaust housing. It will produce boost exactly the same way that a turbo would only difference is to get to 15 psi you have to be at 7200 rpm with a vortec where as with a turbo that is not necessarily true. The reason the vortec charger is slightly more linear than a turbo is due to ineffiency not because it is designed that way

form follows function, its the design that makes it inefficient....the pulley size and how it is geared limits the amount of boost its makes and how quick it ramps, unlike a turbo that can reach a desired boost level and hold it, a turbo that took till 7200 rpms to spool to 15psi on a vr would be massive and would absolutely crush the charger on flow, power and overall efficiency....not the best drive-ability, but my comparison here is on overall compressor efficiency


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_
Hmmmm so if the wastegate fails/gets disconected on a turbo what happens? No way that could happen on a SC car. 
SC and turbo both have some similar risks, but the turbo has more detrimental risks, probability wise. 


Thats why you purchase a boost gauge. People spend 5 grand+ on turbo and supercharger kits and cheap out on getting a boost gauge. 
Or if you go with standalone tuning like I did some have built in fail safes. My autronic has a MAP sensor and built in boost control valve. If it senses more boost than the limit I set it will cut ignition and fuel so that I don't over boost. Again tuning is everything



_Modified by special-ed at 5:53 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
A true 300whp MK3 VR with little to no weight reduction should be trapping 113+. 

A mk3 VR with no weight reduction, a S/C, and a 180lb driver is going to weigh all of 2950lbs. With 300whp that car should trap 110 or so. It takes 330whp to get a 2950lb car to trap 113+. My car traps 113 give or take and weighs 2715 as I run it and probably makes right around 300whp (no dyno numbers to know for sure).
CFT's dyno is a Mustang but it seems they like to covnert the Mustang numbers into Dynojet numbers when telling customers what they made. I feel they use an overly generous conversion factor when doing so. The video is down now but if I am not mistaken Supercharged-Jetta made 30x on CFT's dyno and reports at as being 350whp (corrected to Dynojet numbers). The current excepted conversion from Mustang to Dynojet numbers is to add 8%. Adding 8% to 300whp gets you 324. A 2650lb car trapping 116.5 as Supercharged-Jetta did should be making 327whp - pretty darn close to 324. In no way is this to take anything away from CFT, Supercharged-Jetta, or anyone else in this thread. In the end all the calculations and conversions and dyno's in the world don't mean squat. Its how the car performs on the track/street that really counts. One of the reasons I have never dynoed my car








Having said all that I would love to see a chart from the VF car.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (vw1320)*

I gotta say this has to be the NICEST thread evAr when it comes to FI on a VR6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let's keep all the positive input and comments coming!!  Nik let me know the car is back on the dyno...and the 'extra" item is on for testing.....needless to say I am very excited to see what we get.
as for HPA, I have the UTMOST respect for Marcel and his crew. many say his kits are too much $$$, but again this all relates to engineering and tunning. honestly, had I known I was going to go this far, I may have gone HPA, BUT, since it took me 3 years to get to this point, step by step; it's been a great journey and one I would do again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nik and the crew at VF are GREAT!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_
Thats why you purchase a boost gauge. People spend 5 grand+ on turbo and supercharger kits and cheap out on getting a boost gauge. 
Or if you go with standalone tuning like I did some have built in fail safes. My autronic has a MAP sensor and built in boost control valve. If it senses more boost than the limit I set it will cut ignition and fuel so that I don't over boost. Again tuning is everything

_Modified by special-ed at 5:53 PM 9-27-2006_

The more systems/valves/moving parts the more probability the system has to fail. Especially bad are those parts that could fail that could cause a very expensive destructive effect on a system (motor). There are worse things that can happen to a car with a turbo system that a S/C system (both have some similar overlapped risks). Granted redundancy decreases the probaility of a failure, but the probability exists none the less. 
This is one of the reasons VF has been so sucessfull reliability wise(they use a SC), the other is that the tuning that is geared for reliable power, not peak dyno numbers. A bonus is that they have very slick (high quality) custom parts - they look OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please argue with me, my M.Eng Thesis was Fault Tolerant Systems


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

keeping an eye on this thread.
so is the VF setup minus the stage 4 just as reliable with the belt slip? Cuz I was leaning towards the C2 setup with their dual idler.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_? Who are you speaking to about the dyno. The Central Florida Turbo Dyno I use is a mustang. 

that is the dyno I'm talking about, there is only one CFT AFAIK. It a well know fact their dyno reads extreamly high, even for a DJ. I'm not saying their dyno IS a DJ, just that compared to DJ numbers its still high.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_A mk3 VR with no weight reduction, a S/C, and a 180lb driver is going to weigh all of 2950lbs. With 300whp that car should trap 110 or so. It takes 330whp to get a 2950lb car to trap 113+. My car traps 113 give or take and weighs 2715 as I run it and probably makes right around 300whp (no dyno numbers to know for sure).
CFT's dyno is a Mustang but it seems they like to covnert the Mustang numbers into Dynojet numbers when telling customers what they made. I feel they use an overly generous conversion factor when doing so. The video is down now but if I am not mistaken Supercharged-Jetta made 30x on CFT's dyno and reports at as being 350whp (corrected to Dynojet numbers). The current excepted conversion from Mustang to Dynojet numbers is to add 8%. Adding 8% to 300whp gets you 324. A 2650lb car trapping 116.5 as Supercharged-Jetta did should be making 327whp - pretty darn close to 324. In no way is this to take anything away from CFT, Supercharged-Jetta, or anyone else in this thread. In the end all the calculations and conversions and dyno's in the world don't mean squat. Its how the car performs on the track/street that really counts. One of the reasons I have never dynoed my car








Having said all that I would love to see a chart from the VF car. 

Well I understand your perspective. However, I can share others that have been on the same dyno on the same day or other days and have experienced very accurate numbers. Some of these would have been a slighly modified SRT4 and other modified R32's and 1.8t's. Below you can see the actual dyno's that I have. The 295 dyno was tuned and tweaked over a 2 hour period. Supercharged-Jetta which is a friend of mine actually put down 298 on a different day. Maybe I can get him to chime in.
This was 93 slight advance timming vs 103 and more advance timming
VF stage 3, 256 cams, headers, no cat, 2.5 miltek, lemiwinks. Plus some hush hush stuff. 









This was the previous high octane dyno vs one dyno plot with meth/water,








This was the final tune with the above mentioned. 









_Modified by adcockman at 8:01 PM 9-27-2006_

_Modified by adcockman at 8:10 PM 9-27-2006_


_Modified by adcockman at 7:47 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_that is the dyno I'm talking about, there is only one CFT AFAIK. It a well know fact their dyno reads extreamly high, even for a DJ. I'm not saying their dyno IS a DJ, just that compared to DJ numbers its still high.

Your statement could be infact true. I really don't have any proof one way or another. I just use the dyno for tunning and for creating a base line. I can share. I've seen two other VR6's only put down 225whp while I put down the higher numbers. This was on the same day and same boost levels etc. One was a C2 car and the other was an older AMS kit. Both were MK3's of course.
Thanks for you feedback though. I do agree it's hard to multipy out the numbers from a mustang to a dynojet. Tons of variables. 
Granted it does feel good to calcualte higher dynojet numbers.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (adcockman)*

personally I would rather have a lower dyno number and an even lower et


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (AlwaysInBoost)*


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_keeping an eye on this thread.
so is the VF setup minus the stage 4 just as reliable with the belt slip? Cuz I was leaning towards the C2 setup with their dual idler. 


yes, but BOTH will slip around 11psi boost.....no getting around it with the design as such. and BOTH have dual idlers...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_ A bonus is that they have very slick (high quality) custom parts - they look OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please argue with me, my M.Eng Thesis was Fault Tolerant Systems










Yes, because tons of OEM cars put centrifugal chargers on their cars















I'm kidding, I know you weren't specifically referring to the blower.
I don't think anyone is here to argue with you, but I am curious as to your take on why there are 10x more OE turbo cars than OE charged cars.
IMO, A supercharged car will be nearly if not exactly as reliable as a turbocharged car running the same power level provided both are setup correctly. That means not only quality parts, but well thought out, proper installation.
It seems to me that alot of people start slapping forced induction on cars that might have small problems to begin with. The FI magnifies these issues, and the car runs like crap. That's when you see threads like "Put my turbo on, car is having issues!!!" by people with 150k on their cooling system and ignition components, etc.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for VF and
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for people not fighting


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_

I don't think anyone is here to argue with you, but I am curious as to your take on why there are 10x more OE turbo cars than OE charged cars.


leebro61 said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for people not fighting






leebro61 said:


> This isn't the mkiv forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

That is an interesting point.
I know that TRD (Toyota Racing Development) and Dinan (which is sorta OEM associated) sell and install supercharger kits through dealerships. Obviously neither of those use a centrifugal charger, but that's not really important.
The only thing I will say is that if it is properly setup and ran within reason, neither should produce significantly more issues than the other. I know on my old charger setup, I had to change some belts on my back in parking lots at night in shady neighborhoods, flashlight held in my mouth







, but that was about the extent of my issues.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

john cooper works turbo kit for mini
callaway for vw and ford
there are others i just cant think off the top of my head


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_yes, but BOTH will slip around 11psi boost.....no getting around it with the design as such. and BOTH have dual idlers...

ok, so then its basically a matter of price and/or preference at this point seeing as both VF and C2 are close in design. 
I guess the thing to consider here is the upgrade to the stage 4 then?
I'm interested in seeing what the stage 4 is all about in terms of its layout.


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_
ok, so then its basically a matter of price and/or preference at this point seeing as both VF and C2 are close in design. 
I guess the thing to consider here is the upgrade to the stage 4 then?
I'm interested in seeing what the stage 4 is all about in terms of its layout. 

You will be BLOWN away by the fit and finish of the VF parts (pun intended







)


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
The only thing I will say is that if it is properly setup and ran within reason, neither should produce significantly more issues than the other. 

I Agree. When setup/running correctly, both are great.
But, since not everyone has the know how, nor the capacity to ensure everything is set up right, more problems can occur. 
Regardless if it is human error or design error that causes a system to fail, it still fails. The less possibilty of a fault to occur when ALL sources are taken into consideration is the more reliable solution.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

no offense guys, while this is very interesting, it's NOT on this topic..and I'd prefer you take it to a seperate thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

so about the #'s... i cant waitttttt


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Sorry.... Let's see those stage 4 numbers... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_no offense guys, while this is very interesting, it's NOT on this topic..and I'd prefer you take it to a seperate thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd figure I would pass the time asking other questions. You can only bump a thread so much on the topic at hand when you don't post the info everyone wants. How can you keep a thread on topic when the info is not there? You could have waited until you actually got the #'s and avoided all the off topic posts. Just an idea.


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (CruiseVW)*

dude you dont understand, this is like anticipation for christmas! we all want it!!!


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_
I'd figure I would pass the time asking other questions. You can only bump a thread so much on the topic at hand when you don't post the info everyone wants. How can you keep a thread on topic when the info is not there? You could have waited until you actually got the #'s and avoided all the off topic posts. Just an idea.

Ya, at least post a picture or dyno or something, even if the numbers are bad...


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

VF hasn't given me any concrete info to report, so I don't ....I just report what I know as it comes.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

I'm wondering though... if the new stage four opens up a new process of supercharging for the vr6 cars, will it trickle down to the lower levels as well? seeing as the stage4 will have it's own belt driving the SC alone, will the stage 1 thru 3 also go through a similar transformation?
out of curiosity, who with stage 3 is actually getting 11+ psi?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dragonfli_x)*

on really cold days I could push nearly 11 psi....so it was possbile....as for the trickle down, you may have something....this whole project could be the impdeus for Nik and crew to look at tunes for lower stages with cams or log intakes, etc.....who knows....it may allow a whole new grouping of "plus" stages like:
-Stg I
-Stg I+
-Stg II
-Stg II+
-Stg III
-Stg III+
etc....but this is all speculation.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

come on... Quit speculating and get the numbers...








Oh... I see about 11.7 in 85-90 degree weather in 3rd gear.


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_
reliability is not one of the comforts of owning a s/c.: 

Yes it is, thats why I bought one


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_dude you dont understand, this is like anticipation for christmas! we all want it!!!

at least you have your car....I have sacrified mine for nearly 2 months for the better-ment of the VR6 FI community....I am beggin Nik for info on numbers...so maybe today!!!!


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

do you know whether or not the completion of the stg. IV for the 12v will also be the same time the stg. 3 is completed for the 24v VR6? I can't wait to see the numbers your car puts down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_at least you have your car....I have sacrified mine for nearly 2 months for the better-ment of the VR6 FI community....I am beggin Nik for info on numbers...so maybe today!!!!
















I know and we all thank you for that!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_do you know whether or not the completion of the stg. IV for the 12v will also be the same time the stg. 3 is completed for the 24v VR6? I can't wait to see the numbers your car puts down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

stg III for the 24V's is pretty much done....as far as I know...this is just additional proof of concept for the new belt drive system....Nik in well known about his tenacity for RELIABLE product. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

400whp? That is going to be one small pulley, I came so close to buying the vf kit, but am going custom turbo instead


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Still no updates on new numbers???
I know we are all a little over anxious but I figured by now there would be an update.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Still no updates on new numbers???
I know we are all a little over anxious but I figured by now there would be an update.


it seems Nik has been getting the BMW M3's kit tuned as well...and well....I am impatient, but I guess I'll have to wait....I will post up when I get concrete #'s.....


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (kamakazi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamakazi* »_
Yes it is, thats why I bought one









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_
Thats why you purchase a boost gauge. People spend 5 grand+ on turbo and supercharger kits and cheap out on getting a boost gauge. 
Or if you go with standalone tuning like I did some have built in fail safes. My autronic has a MAP sensor and built in boost control valve. If it senses more boost than the limit I set it will cut ignition and fuel so that I don't over boost. Again tuning is everything

dude you say you got boost on the vr what do you ahve done to in on boost and y he hell would you have 11.1 comp for a fi car? and as for the boost gauge . What the hell are you talking about that just reads you psi so you are no fail safe with the boost gauge. 









_Modified by special-ed at 5:53 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
it seems Nik has been getting the BMW M3's kit tuned as well...and well....I am impatient, but I guess I'll have to wait....I will post up when I get concrete #'s.....









The problem with VFE is that they try to do too much at once. Finish one project then move on to the next.


----------



## theanticivic (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_That is an interesting point.
I know that TRD (Toyota Racing Development) and Dinan (which is sorta OEM associated) sell and install supercharger kits through dealerships. Obviously neither of those use a centrifugal charger, but that's not really important.


We recently did a Stillen S/C (roots style blower, watercooled) install on a 350Z here at the dealer (Nissan d****rship obviously). The benefit of a dealer install like that is the car remains under warrenty, atleast at our dealership. You let us install your FI you keep your warrenty... It's expensive though. $110/hr @ 12 hrs... haha
We've got a 550whp twin turbo 350Z thats technically under warrenty still. Had a rear main seal blow out. Covered...
Can't wait to see the Stg 4 set up though...


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_dude you say you got boost on the vr what do you ahve done to in on boost and y he hell would you have 11.1 comp for a fi car? and as for the boost gauge . What the hell are you talking about that just reads you psi so you are no fail safe with the boost gauge. 


The boost gauge is a visual thing nothing to do with the fail safes that my autronic has. mainly any loss in vacuum or exhaust back pressure(stuck wastegate) will tell the ecu to ease off so that the motor doesn't lean out.
My point with the boost gauge is if you see it reading 20 psi when you have a 10 pound spring in you should back off. Read the whole thread next time and you will understand why i posted that. and also realize that statement and the one about the standalone fail safes are unrelated.
as for my engine setup, I have a 24v turbo in my corrado. It is running stock compression 10.5:1 and i am going to run 10 pounds of boost. With proper tuning i will not have any problems. I am going to make a 7 pound map also for very hot days just to be safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
The problem with VFE is that they try to do too much at once. Finish one project then move on to the next.









and YOU know this how????








Trust me, Nik is not juggling anything....he does things very methodically; which is why I have NO issues with him having my car to do all this work and testing. It's ALL about the time put in, to get the hp out.
While VF is trying to finalize the newer M3 kits, along with 12V STG IV, the STG III 24V kit is very much done....he is just waiting on production, AND if cerain items work well in this 12 kit, they will be adapted to the 24V Stg III kit....but all of this is just speculation.
My car is coming along, GIAC is doing some additional tunning on the dyno....latest is that 330whp with 91 octane @ 16.5 psi is where it stands untill more fine tuning is done......AF's are spot on....and knowing Nik, he could probably advance the timing for more whp, but err's on the side of conservative; which is fine with me.
IF the last few pieces and parts come together, we WILL see 350whp on a 12V VR6.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

sweet... Congrats...


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

$9000 for 180whp? That's like buying a bijillion lightweight pulley sets for your car...at $150 for 3whp each.
Hope you get Nik to get that $/hp figure down with the cams and the SRI.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_$9000 for 180whp? That's like buying a bijillion lightweight pulley sets for your car...at $150 for 3whp each.
Hope you get Nik to get that $/hp figure down with the cams and the SRI. 

no one has definitively said ANY price...I was guessing...why not wait until we get a FINAL number.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and FYI - any whp less than $50/whp is a steal....


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

was that 330 without cams?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

That's with cams... I want to see the high octane stage 4 numbers...


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_was that 330 without cams?

yes, the area under the curve was pretty big, per Nik...so this is very promising...not just shifting power to the upper revs....


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
yes, the area under the curve was pretty big, per Nik...so this is very promising...not just shifting power to the upper revs....

ya, cams only added 5 whp peak, but i wonder what the before and after areas look like? Dyno..hint hint..wink wink...
So the cams are in, whats left to do?
(1) High Octane
(2) SRI
(3) ?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

3) Grounding Kit for UBER power!


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

haha, it worked for me


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_
ya, cams only added 5 whp peak, but i wonder what the before and after areas look like? Dyno..hint hint..wink wink...
So the cams are in, whats left to do?
(1) High Octane
(2) SRI
(3) ?

an SRI would be nice....


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_

So what you are saying is that is you see your boost gauge read 30 psi you know what you wastegate failed







it is just a reading man thats it if you were pushing 20 psi on stock comp you would blow it i would think. I did read it is people like you who go in the threads that are a jack a if you dont like superchargers then dont bother poasting in this man 

Are your retarted or do you just have difficulty reading and understanding. The EXAMPLE I used is if your wastegate had a 10 psi spring or if you have the boost controller set to 10 psi and you are seeing more than 10 psi on a boost gauge it would be an indication that something may be wrong and that should be investigated. At no point did i say running 20 psi on stock compression is a good idea nor am i doing it. That would be just plain stupid.
I am going to run 10 psi on stock compression, and i will have a 7 psi map made for very hot days or if I notice excessivly hot egt, or poor A/F. 
The problem is no nothings like yourself who think superchargers are gods gift to automobiles and feel that they are the ultimate in reliability, which as i tried to indicate earlier is not necessarily the case. For the record I dont dislike superchargers, I think PD chargers are great. I just think the cost of a vortech style charger on a VR6 makes it less desirable than a turbo, which CAN BE MORE RELIABLE than a supercharger , make more or equal power and cost less


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (special-ed)*



special-ed said:


> Are your retarted or do you just have difficulty reading and understanding. The EXAMPLE I used is if your wastegate had a 10 psi spring or if you have the boost controller set to 10 psi and you are seeing more than 10 psi on a boost gauge it would be an indication that something may be wrong and that should be investigated. At no point did i say running 20 psi on stock compression is a good idea nor am i doing it. That would be just plain stupid.
> I am going to run 10 psi on stock compression, and i will have a 7 psi map made for very hot days or if I notice excessivly hot egt, or poor A/F.
> The problem is no nothings like yourself who think superchargers are gods gift to automobiles and feel that they are the ultimate in reliability, which as i tried to indicate earlier is not necessarily the case. For the record I dont dislike superchargers, I think PD chargers are great. I just think the cost of a vortech style charger on a VR6 makes it less desirable than a turbo, which CAN BE MORE RELIABLE than a supercharger , make more or equal power and cost less[/
> Are your retarted read what i said yeah boost controllers NEVER FAIL right any way man i am sure people dont wanna here you and i in this thread so i will be the bigger one and just dont say a thing about this any more so say what you want.
> ...


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*

so did this kit get forgetten about?
Any news?
estimated release date?


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

he posted on vf unplugged that they are waiting on some parts...


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (evnelson)*

Patience people, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Patience people, Rome wasn't built in a day.

I can't believe you compared a stage IV SC kit to Rome.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_he posted on vf unplugged that they are waiting on some parts...

correct.....between some parts and programing issues, it's looking like next week we'll know the real story...Garrett himself of GIAC will be there for the final tuning...so it should be good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....and a Blown VR6 > Rome....


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

keep it come n


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*

we should haved something good this week!
keep the faith! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Cool so what about 24v setups? Are they just doing the 12v now or are they doing the 24v stgIII too ? I am interested in any sorta 24v info I can get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Cool so what about 24v setups? Are they just doing the 12v now or are they doing the 24v stgIII too ? I am interested in any sorta 24v info I can get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as was stated earlier in this thread, the 24V kits are pretty much done....they should be available soon.....longevity is what I think is holding them back...Nik is an absolute perfectionist when it comes to reliability....so he's just making sure....but the tuning and design are all done.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

So where the F is your car?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_So where the F is your car?

Aneheim, CA.....duh!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_So where the F is your car?


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
Aneheim, CA.....duh!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Sorry, guys, but we've been slammed the past two weeks with the eurotuner Grand Prix and this week's VWoA/Primedia 2.0T shootout.
We currently have ABD's GTI here right now as we speak trying to get it sorted for tomorrow's Willow Springs event.
Larry, we'll get back on your car ASAP


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

It is! I seen it! Right below the audi avant. I think it's almost done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (formfollowsfunction)*

Thanks Brad....Nik said it's just fine tuning...and the SRIM they have developed....if you haven't guessed at what I was hinting at before.
I am praying it will be ready by SEMA for a photo shoot...but it may not make it...








anyway it happens, I will still be happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

abandoned?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_abandoned?

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_
x2

Nope.
We have over 30 standing orders for our R32 Stage 3 kits and with SEMA next week, we've just gotten pulled in different directions.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (darkVR6)*

I dunno if this was asked already, but is there a kit in the works for A3's? Since what I have heard this new stage is only for the A4's? (VW)


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (CruiseVW)*

holy cow I'm getting antsy! ... there's too much stuff going on!! anymore pics?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dragonfli_x)*

wtf larry?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Zwei komma acht T)*

Well too late for me. It's snowing right now, my season is over


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Well too late for me. It's snowing right now, my season is over









me to just put mine in storage today wow 235 miles on her this year


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*

SEMA









but at least I can drive mine 12 months a year.


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
me to just put mine in storage today wow 235 miles on her this year

You're spending too much time polishing and not enough driving.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
You're spending too much time polishing and not enough driving.









yeah 
2 of my friends one put 67 miles on his and the other one just looked at it so i have them beat lol hey if you don't drive it you cant break it


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (spooln6)*

HEY!!! hello? wai u no tak abut d supaxiaxia? 
or was all this sneak peek stuff just vaporware? (VF, you know I love you guys but I still gotta call you out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (dragonfli_x)*

where we're at.....it looks like VF is finalizing the tune with GIAC.
the project was/has been delayed due to completion of the BMW M3 kits. Nik wanted to get those done before he leaves on a WELL DESERVED family vacation.
When he gets back, after Turkey-day, the tuning will be completed. I don't want to talk whp #'s yet, as I am not sure where they will end up; and the probability of additional work to be done with stg IV or maybe a STG IV+.
Trust me, it WILL be worth the wait.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_almost there!!!








inserts gratuitous pic of my car...
















Dyno sheets to come soon!!!!

















Not for nothing but this thread was started in the beggining of September promising dyno sheets soon. Now you are talking about after Thanksgiving, which is effectively three months from the time this was started. 
This is starting to look like the typical tuner "2 weeks" saga that drags on and on for months at a time.
I understand that you and VF and everyone is busy but you should have realized that before you started leaking information out. As it stands now it seems like most people watching this thread are less excited and more frustrated than anything. 
Best of luck to you though in hopefully getting some good numbers before Christmas


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Not for nothing but this thread was started in the beggining of September promising dyno sheets soon. Now you are talking about after Thanksgiving, which is effectively three months from the time this was started. 
This is starting to look like the typical tuner "2 weeks" saga that drags on and on for months at a time.
I understand that you and VF and everyone is busy but you should have realized that before you started leaking information out. As it stands now it seems like most people watching this thread are less excited and more frustrated than anything. 
Best of luck to you though in hopefully getting some good numbers before Christmas









Well man you have to realize his car has been there all this time! He is hoping it gets done probably more than everyone else! Check out all vf engineerings new products on their website, and it will show you how busy they have been! I cant wait till its done!


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

As much as the wait sucks for Larry, the rest of you shouldn't complain. All this time I'm sure they are ironing out the kinks and that will only produce a better outcome for those of you interested in stage IV.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_SEMA









but at least I can drive mine 12 months a year.









I do too... 
Blizzards don't stop the VRT. Snow just makes things a little more..._interesting_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (evnelson)*

I can appreciate the impatience, but I'd think with VF's uncontested reputation for putting out a quality kit, you could only expect them to offer up results and product when it's 100% bulletproof and does what they say it will.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_As much as the wait sucks for Larry, the rest of you shouldn't complain. All this time I'm sure they are ironing out the kinks and that will only produce a better outcome for those of you interested in stage IV. 

Thanks Marc.
Yes, I have sacrificed time with my car so that ALL OF US can enjoy the fruits of Nik's Teams labor.
This kind of work does not happen overnight, I never expected it to. Granted this has taken longer than I thought, but it's the end product I am interested in.
Unlike many of you, I have other cars to drive; even though the GTI is technically my daily driver, the time lost is worth it in my eyes.
Nik and his team are KNOWN for quality products and service, and will provide nothing less. Many of you are aware that stgIII was announced and took longer than expected. It was worth the wait. Stg IV will be no different. I appolgize if I have pissed off others with the post, that was not my intent. Knowning that Stg IV is even in testing was exciting enough.
Patients is a virtue.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I can appreciate your points and I'm not trying to indicate this won't be worth the wait either
In the business world though we have a saying, underpromise and overdeliver. To date the opposite has happened in this thread.
Now since you aren't(IIRC) employeed by VF maybe it's not fair to say that, but it's not secret that you have a close association with them and therefore are in many eyes a representative for them.
As I said before, best of luck in getting the numbers you are looking for!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_I can appreciate your points and I'm not trying to indicate this won't be worth the wait either
In the business world though we have a saying, underpromise and overdeliver. To date the opposite has happened in this thread.
*Now since you aren't(IIRC) employeed by VF maybe it's not fair to say that, but it's not secret that you have a close association with them and therefore are in many eyes a representative for them.*
As I said before, best of luck in getting the numbers you are looking for!


LOL!! Other than being a long time customer who's willing to give up his car, I have ZERO affiliation with Nik @ VF Engineering. ZERO.
Let me say that again. I HAVE ZERO AFFILIATION WITH THEM.
I'd like to think that Nik and I are friends, we are more aquaintences than anything. But I do understand your point.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Larry you're giving me a ride in that thing when it's done


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_









Whaaaaaaaa, crnac you popizdio


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Larry you're giving me a ride in that thing when it's done
















no.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
no.

Fine, Cro Mafia might be busy than jacking that thing


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Fine, Cro Mafia might be busy than jacking that thing
















go jack yourself!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
go jack yourself!
















Whoa... Sombody needs to tell a mod. This thread is getting down right offensive...


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (adcockman)*

so any word when you getting this POS back?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_so any word when you getting this POS back?

He told me Dec.1st last night, right Larry? I'll mark my calender


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Nik has mad a promise the car will be complete 1st week of december....all will be told then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Well I know I have been waiting my arse off for this stage 4.
I have since started blowing my stage 4 money on other mods like upgrading my suspension and soon to be drivetrain for the obvious reasons= _should be done first anyways._

I hope in the end they sort everything out fine. From my experience with Jeff @ VF with ordering my parts and tech. support, they have got nothing but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's from me.
I know I will wait several monthes after Larry has his back to make sure everything is fine and dandy though.
















's to Larry for his patience -
I would be depressed by now. 


_Modified by Alaska at 5:48 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Alaska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alaska* »_ 







's to Larry for his patience -
I would be depressed by now. 

_Modified by Alaska at 5:48 PM 11-10-2006_

who said I'm not depressed....


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I know what Larry's Christmas present will be.... He better get his wife something really nice this 
year. Remember she's been dealing with a lot....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

well, it's been about 10 days... any news? getting antsy again since my whole engine and tranny and about everything else is out of my car...


----------



## jfvr6 (May 22, 2006)

yeah...i hope news come fast, my car as engine out too for winter.....planning on FI for spring...i always wanted supercharge but it didnt give the numbers of hp i wanted...stage IV might be the best thing that happened for me =D..
i have great interest in this tread...do not leave it die!
and continue the good work, im sure it will be worth the time and effort
jf


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (jfvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfvr6* »_yeah...i hope news come fast, my car as engine out too for winter.....planning on FI for spring...i always wanted supercharge but it didnt give the numbers of hp i wanted...stage IV might be the best thing that happened for me =D..
i have great interest in this tread...do not leave it die!
and continue the good work, im sure it will be worth the time and effort
jf 

as I stated a few posts up, the completion of Stg IV will be the 1st week of December.....all is done now, just fine tuning.
I cannot make any statements on output, as they are not quite final, but they are IMPRESSIVE.








As soon as I or VF can, something WILL be posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

December of what year


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

GIT 'ER DONE!!
So they can finish the 24v Stage 3.....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_December of what year









2009


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_GIT 'ER DONE!!
So they can finish the 24v Stage 3.....









that is already complete....production is what's holding up that.
Mladen, shut up....it will be ready this year, 2006.


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*









There it is!!!








Larry you are a brave man for waiting, but it's gonna be a sweet sweet Christmas in Vegas with all that chilly air around.










_Modified by INLINE V at 6:29 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (INLINE V)*









thanks Joe!!! I miss her!







but yes, I will soon be going to pick her up!!!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


----------



## jfvr6 (May 22, 2006)

ok we are dec 1st... i want results


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (jfvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfvr6* »_ok we are dec 1st... i want results









so do I......Nik needs to call me back....it should be this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Ok, lets count this, it's Dec. 2nd


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Filler while we wait.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

Well lets see... I've sold the corrado and motorcyle and bought a Touareg while someone's been without their car... I could have saved a lot of money if this kit was completed a few months ago. Props for your patience Larry!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

so i'm thinking of a number
it's between 324 and 326


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_so i'm thinking of a number
it's between 324 and 326

is it my credit score? or maybe the number of days until larry gets his car back?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

aaaaahahaha... 
man... 
Wait time for results > Time for you to get bored of new stg 4 power and think about turbocharging for some real power


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

its apparently taking longer than expected to find a dyno thats so far off it will show over 350 to the wheels


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_its apparently taking longer than expected to find a dyno thats so far off it will show over 350 to the wheels


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_its apparently taking longer than expected to find a dyno thats so far off it will show over 350 to the wheels


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_its apparently taking longer than expected to find a dyno thats so far off it will show over 350 to the wheels

That was not too nice...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_
That was not too nice...









But funny


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

oooh... burn! Snap!


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

haha....


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
that would be the smartest thing you supercharged guys ever did!!!!
If only Jetsett would take my advice
ya never know he might gewt kicked in the a head by a donkey at a nativity scene and get some scene knocked into him!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thats what i keep telling Mark (dragonfli_x)...but......








So, about that dyno.....

_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_« » 12:26 AM 9-8-2006
Dyno sheets to come soon!!!!
















Just really want to see what VF had done thats all......




_Modified by T-Boy at 3:36 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_
Thats what i keep telling Mark (dragonfli_x)...but......








So, about that dyno.....

Just really want to see what VF had done thats all......

_Modified by T-Boy at 3:36 PM 12-4-2006_

as do I.....I know what the story is, but I am not allowed to put out any info ...VF can chime in if they want....it's their kit.
and yes, we can discuss all day long that a turbo will produce more power than a s/c, but that is NOT what this thread is about....I will be clearing out the fodder from this thread.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I will be clearing out the fodder from this thread.

LAME
i am a very good friend of Pats and that was a joke
i am not trying to diss VF, just Pat for his rants about making 400whp
on a stage 4 kit.
we know that this ain't gonna happen on a 12v
ok
relax MR. mod
PS if i had to go supercharged then only a VF kit would do because i respect Nik's attention to detail


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
LAME
i am a very good friend of Pats and that was a joke
i am not trying to diss VF, just Pat for his rants about making 400whp
on a stage 4 kit.
we know that this ain't gonna happen on a 12v
ok
relax MR. mod
PS if i had to go supercharged then only a VF kit would do because i respect Nik's attention to detail










Patrick sucks, he knows it.....he never calls me anymore....I'm calling shennanigans!!!








trust me, you will nevAr find a more relaxed Moderator than I.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
as I stated a few posts up, the completion of Stg IV will be the 1st week of December.....all is done now, just fine tuning.
I cannot make any statements on output, as they are not quite final, but they are IMPRESSIVE.








As soon as I or VF can, something WILL be posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well the first week of december is almost gone and still no news? 
It's been 15 days of fine tuning and they can't announce numbers/dyno charts let alone MSRP on the upgrade?
Looks like another dubwerks 2 weeks is all I'm going to say.
Maybe if we are all good little boys and girls santa might stuff our stocking with a dyno chart for the stgIV.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*

the current delay that has been told to me is that GIAC hasn't been down to VF for the tunning...the car has been physically complete since mid november...but with Nik out and the holidays, and the completion of the M3 kits, I (we) have waited.
Nik assured me that it will be done soon, pending GIAC's assistance.....and if any of you know anything about FI, it's ALL in the tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Poor Larry, you got the run around. I would hate to have my car gone so long... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for being patient.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_and if any of you know anything about FI, it's ALL in the tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

true that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being so patient.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_and if any of you know anything about FI, it's ALL in the tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup- personally - I don't care about time frames...whenever I need tweaking/tune work - I just let the car go for however long it takes. Tuning is everything.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*

well...here we are!!!
Nik posted in another thread, so I guess I'll post here








Stg IV final #'s on *91 octane @ 16psi boost*
*335 whp and 270 wtq*
the kits should be on the site today or very soon.
ENJOY!!!!!










_Modified by LSinLV at 5:42 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

ahahahah I am so gitty now. Just have to wait for the reality of having to send in my blower for bearings and buy a clutch package now w/LSD.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Alaska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alaska* »_ahahahah I am so gitty now. Just have to wait for the reality of having to send in my blower for bearings and buy a clutch package now w/LSD.









yeah..that did suck having an older charger, but better safe than sorry....and you know Nik is a stickler for reliable power...so no chances at a blower blowing up!


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

i know i've been a bit of an agitatior in here, but 335 is damn good out of a blower so congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that being said ill stick with the turbo


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (special-ed)*

congrats. when do you get to take it out for it's maiden voyage?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_congrats. when do you get to take it out for it's maiden voyage?

I need to drive to Cali...4 hours each way...so probably next weekend.....I can't wait!!!


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I need to drive to Cali...4 hours each way...so probably next weekend.....I can't wait!!!
















Should be more like 4 hours out there 2 back








Good numbers though, any plans on taking it to a 1/4 mi track?
What was the final spec to achieve those numbers BTW?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Should be more like 4 hours out there 2 back








Good numbers though, any plans on taking it to a 1/4 mi track?
What was the final spec to achieve those numbers BTW?

LOL!! yeah...short trip milage wise, but Cajone pass is torn up..and hour to go 15 miles








not a fan of the track, as it's tough on the car..and with our altitude, we are about a second slower than sealevel.
final specs.....
8.0:1 headgaskets/spacer
Bosch intank pump upgrade
uprade injectors (don't know the specs) but they are VERY fat!








new direct drive belt system with 8 rib belt, and cranks pulley and tensioner
P/S oil cooler and lines


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Nice!... What happened to the SRI and cams though? IS that with all extras applied?


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

Yeah, it said on the site that cams are not included, does that mean they are going to offer them in an upgrade?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (evnelson)*

I could be wrong...but I think the cams really didn't get all the power that we expected...but they allowed a much wider power band. as I recall, the car showed 325whp without the cams....so the cams are really only good for about 10whp or so.....and if you already have them, cool...but the power difference is minimal.
as for the SRIM, I think time was an issue, and they didn't have time to do all the tuning they wanted for the expected output. again, don't quote me, but I hope that Nik will offer the SRIM on a seperate kit.....
I think in the end, that 335whp is the max reliable whp you'll see with a V9 charger....granted, it can still put out another 6psi boost.....and with the new drive I know the belt won't slip (as the graphs I've seen have the cleanest plots for a high boost S/C).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LSinLV at 11:19 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Cool without the short runner and cams those are really good numbers.
Should help keep the cost inline too.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*

the # IS with cams....325whp is without cams


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

So no SRI or your car Larry? Did they ever put it on, or did they take it off?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

not bad.. not bad at all


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

Alright Larry, you're giving me a ride in that thing


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_the # IS with cams....325whp is without cams


Yeah I know, and I agree 10whp for cams probably isn't worth it. Although since the head is coming off due to the spacer anyway I guess the install isn't that much harder.
Still congrats on some good numbers, I'd love to see that thing make a couple of passes at the drag strip to see what it runs.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

Yeah I know, and I agree 10whp for cams probably isn't worth it. Although since the head is coming off due to the spacer anyway I guess the install isn't that much harder.
Still congrats on some good numbers, I'd love to see that thing make a couple of passes at the drag strip to see what it runs.


I'm not a drag-er, but I may give it one shot.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just to see.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I am curious as to what kind of change there would be with the addition onf a shortrunner only... 
Good stuff larry/VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Ok ok.... The wait is over. Where are the dyno's? Larry what do you think 93 octane will do? Do they leave the channels open to bump timing if one wanted to utilize a w/m kit?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_Ok ok.... The wait is over. Where are the dyno's? Larry what do you think 93 octane will do? Do they leave the channels open to bump timing if one wanted to utilize a w/m kit?








Jason...I think the Dynos are on the website.....since my car was done on 91, I think 93 couldn't hurt, less knock....Lemmiwinks and WAI may be the next step....but I never said that.


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

not if they disable the adaption channels, they are disabled on my chip


----------



## jfvr6 (May 22, 2006)

how much this beauty is going to cost me??
congrats to vf!
does the car have an intercooler setup to make 16 psi?? and 325 hp


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_I am curious as to what kind of change there would be with the addition onf a shortrunner only... 
Good stuff larry/VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I will have an answer to that after I install Stage IV. I am currently running a Schimmel short runner on my Stage 3. You'll unfortuneatly have to wait till the snow leaves.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (jfvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfvr6* »_how much this beauty is going to cost me??
congrats to vf!
does the car have an intercooler setup to make 16 psi?? and 325 hp

not sure on cost...check the VF site....yes, even the 10psi STG III has an intercooler, it's carried over to stgIV


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

FYI - Here is an EARLY dyno ....not yet done programing....but worth a look!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Nice, Larry, but that plot is already obsolete (if you know what I'm saying...







).


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice, Larry, but that plot is already obsolete (if you know what I'm saying...







).


----------



## westcoastwhips (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

So any plans for a high-boost system for my MK3 VR? I want 300+ whp in a reliable s/c too


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (westcoastwhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westcoastwhips* »_So any plans for a high-boost system for my MK3 VR? I want 300+ whp in a reliable s/c too









the last I heard, VF will be getting to that...but I don't know when.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

breaking news!!!






























I can't tell!!!!


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

haha what is it?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_FYI - Here is an EARLY dyno ....not yet done programing....but worth a look!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















I still say Nik can tune for more power.... Come on Nik I believe. Again this was on 10PSI with water/meth. I'm seeing high 11's now with the cooler weather... 



_Modified by adcockman at 7:37 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (adcockman)*

So why do the bearings have to be upgraded? The blower is plenty within its' limits (15 PSI).
Is there some huge losses that require the blower to be spun at higher than recommended speed - thereby requiring upgraded bearings?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*

335whp is very nice for 16psi on a v9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any reason why you guys aren't going to 7k plus? Was the power falling off or did you just stop on that particular plot? Based on the linear power plot, it looks like you might have hit close to 350 had the power kept climbing and you wound it out.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

I'm not sure what the difference is.. Vortech assured me my bearings were upgraded when I rebuilt it a while back.


_Modified by adcockman at 7:55 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

That's were the rev limiter hits. Not sure why the dyno's read that way. I do know other kits on the market have a slightly higher rev limit. 7200 RPM or so.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_That's were the rev limiter hits. Not sure why the dyno's read that way. I do know other kits on the market have a slightly higher rev limit. 7200 RPM or so. 

Well obviously they could change the software limiter if they wanted to. I was just wondering if there was a reason they didn't. Maybe it was a reliability thing, but I dunno.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_335whp is very nice for 16psi on a v9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any reason why you guys aren't going to 7k plus? Was the power falling off or did you just stop on that particular plot? Based on the linear power plot, it looks like you might have hit close to 350 had the power kept climbing and you wound it out.









that was litterally the 1st pull, the car went lean, so they stopped....it's the 1st plot, LIKE I SAID....so don't pay too much attention to it....especially now....


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

so more power?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_so more power?
















343-whp


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_so more power?
















oh yes....keep your eyes open!!








edit...beaten to it!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_343-whp









Awesome! Still more to come.. I think... Come on VF....


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweet! Keep it coming, lets get that $/hp ratio down!
Is this with the SRI manifold now? Or just different tuning?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_Sweet! Keep it coming, lets get that $/hp ratio down!
Is this with the SRI manifold now? Or just different tuning?

no SRIM...just getting the tunning down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_Sweet! Keep it coming, lets get that $/hp ratio down!
Is this with the SRI manifold now? Or just different tuning?

No SRI so far - just tuning


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OK Brad....I'll shut up now!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Went to VF today...saw Larry's car.
The new belt setup looks awesome!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Went to VF today...saw Larry's car.
The new belt setup looks awesome!

















Man you could've taken some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Man you could've taken some pics









Seeing it was Lee, we frisked him at the door.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Seeing it was Lee, we frisked him at the door.

Lol


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Man you could've taken some pics









Yeah...Jeff told me I could snap pics if I wanted to...but I forgot my camera. I could have sat in that garage all day.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Seeing it was Lee, we frisked him at the door.

haha...I have no witty reply.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Man you could've taken some pics









REALLY.....I forgot what she looks like!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
REALLY.....I forgot what she looks like!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whaaa, yeah but you didn't see the new belt, etc.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

OMG OMG OMGOMG!!! Anyone looking for a set of nonraced Raxles?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Well done. I suspect we will see more power once the larger injectors are installed and the motor is rev'd to 7K. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

yes, we are going to for 350+whp. it is going to take a little more time, which is at larrys expense (not $$, but time away from his beloved car), we are not working on the project non-stop but we are super keen to push the car harder. Note, this is all on 91 octane.
we will have it back on the dyno with more rpms and results this week


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yayyyy


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (evnelson)*

pretty impressive..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes, we are going to for 350+whp. it is going to take a little more time, which is at larrys expense (not $$, but time away from his beloved car), we are not working on the project non-stop but we are super keen to push the car harder. Note, this is all on 91 octane.
we will have it back on the dyno with more rpms and results this week









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We need a high octane file too! Please...


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*

I want ALL of you to remember that I sacrificed MY car for your power lust!!!!








Thanks Nik!! make sure to post some more dyno's when you get em'!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We need a high octane file too! Please...
















but you have WAI??? why would you need this????


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Just give it too me... Or just the ability to adjust timming....







Either or... 
Oh yeah. Thanks for being without your car....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

lemmiwinks?
http://www.ecodetuning.com/revo/Lemmiwinks.exe

_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_Just give it too me... Or just the ability to adjust timming....







Either or... 
Oh yeah. Thanks for being without your car....


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_lemmiwinks?
http://www.ecodetuning.com/revo/Lemmiwinks.exe


the GIAC code is locked down...that won't work....


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes, we are going to for 350+whp. it is going to take a little more time, which is at larrys expense (not $$, but time away from his beloved car), we are not working on the project non-stop but we are super keen to push the car harder. Note, this is all on 91 octane.
we will have it back on the dyno with more rpms and results this week









Any new results?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

I think they will be putting up some new dyno plots today on the site....keep your eyes open. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

oh my!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Good show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Good show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you're just jealous Patrick.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
you're just jealous Patrick.









I know I am!! I can't wait for the 24v Stage 3 kit!


----------



## jfvr6 (May 22, 2006)

is the price out??
pics we can look at?
and is there any site where all the info is on?? 
thx
jf


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (jfvr6)*

vf-engineering.com
its 2700 
it makes you go fast


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_*vfengineering.com*
its 2700 
it makes you go fast









Fixed it for ya








Oh and Larry, where the hell is it, it's past mid dec.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Fixed it for ya








Oh and Larry, where the hell is it, it's past mid dec.









what....you can't wait to get you butt kicked????








LOL!! it should be done soon....as long as the keep finding MORE WHP...I am in no rush.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
what....you can't wait to get you butt kicked????








LOL!! it should be done soon....as long as the keep finding MORE WHP...I am in no rush.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't be greedy now Larry, 340whp is plenty, now get the car and give me a ride


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

OMG!!!... How much LONGER!? ... just kidding... take your time ... I'm having dreams of a hot scandelously dressed UPS woman dropping off a big box that says VF on it. ... not really, but I did dream of a box with "VF" on it sitting in front of my garage!!!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_OMG!!!... How much LONGER!? ... just kidding... take your time ... I'm having dreams of a hot scandelously dressed UPS woman dropping off a big box that says VF on it. ... not really, but I did dream of a box with "VF" on it sitting in front of my garage!!!























I dunno...when I think of women and HOT BOXES....well, something different comes to mind....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

its still slow lol!


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_OMG!!!... How much LONGER!? ... just kidding... take your time ... I'm having dreams of a hot scandelously dressed UPS woman dropping off a big box that says VF on it. ... not really, but I did dream of a box with "VF" on it sitting in front of my garage!!!
















Mark, you need to get out more often!


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_







I dunno...when I think of women and HOT BOXES....well, something different comes to mind....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_
Mark, you need to get out more often!
















man, I have NO idea what YOU are talking about















I swear I need to open up a used parts store so I can get sufficient funding to get this...








I've been having so many dreams and nightmares about this kit that it's creeping in to my "reality"


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

So is 340 whp the final number? Doesn't look like anything new except running the RPMs higher after tweaking the programming.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

I think we got to 345whp...and that may be it.....still awaiting confirmation from NIK and GIAC about this....I promist to post up when I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_I think we got to 345whp...and that may be it.....still awaiting confirmation from NIK and GIAC about this....I promist to post up when I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's a decent number for a V9 based kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
That's a decent number for a V9 based kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Indeed. Now if only it were 3K cheaper, it would be a miracle.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

What is the total cost of Stage IV?


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

you would have to call vf!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (evnelson)*

Good call!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_What is the total cost of Stage IV?

not sure...if you call VF they will tell you....the cost from going fresh to stg IV is considerably cheaper than going stg by stg....I know I spent extra $$ when I went straight to stg II back in the day, before they gave discounts for this......


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

nice number man what psi w







as that


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_nice number man what psi w







as that

2.8L VR6 w/256DSR cams, 8.5:1 HSG, V9 compressor, 16 psi boost, running 91 octane = 345whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
trying to talk them into some race fuel programs....


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

what numbers did the 24v kit finalize at?
(forgive me if this has already been mentioned)


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_what numbers did the 24v kit finalize at?
(forgive me if this has already been mentioned)

this thread is about the 12V VR6 kit, NOT the 24V kit....those numbers I do not have.
Sorry.....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
this thread is about the 12V VR6 kit, NOT the 24V kit....those numbers I do not have.
Sorry.....

It's all about 24V Larry


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
It's all about 24V Larry
















you wish!!!


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

If you put in new forged pistons and rods and ran stock(or higher compression), would you need to have specific tuning for that setup? I know its a retarded question, but bear with me!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (evnelson)*

I think that would take a custom tune... VF prides themselves for their ability to make most power with their own kits so that it's a buy/throw on/ and go deal


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_If you put in new forged pistons and rods and ran stock(or higher compression), would you need to have specific tuning for that setup? I know its a retarded question, but bear with me!























why are you wanting to do this???
1- VR bottem ends are rock solid and are fine stock till about 500hp or so.
2-raising the compression will cause worse detonation under high boost, tottally defeating the reason for boost.


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Well what about stock compresson, i was just saying, with stage 4 with stock compression and forged internals, you could make more power, i was just asking if this would need special tuning? instead of using the headgasket spacer that stage 4 includes?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_Well what about stock compresson, i was just saying, with stage 4 with stock compression and forged internals, you could make more power, i was just asking if this would need special tuning? instead of using the headgasket spacer that stage 4 includes?

VF's belief in designing FI kits for FI, is to leave the engine/car as stock or easily returnable to stock as is possible. This level kit requires a HG....and as such is their 1st kit (to my knowledge) to steer away from this design idea.
It's required to keep from having to go to a stand alone, and/or forged internals; which is not what they (again I beleive) want to do. VF kits are about as simple as "plug-n-play" as you can get....and based/designed around use fo factory/OEM parts for greater reliability.
This kit really veers away from this....and I am not sure if they will continue in this direction with other kits.
You may want to contact [email protected] for more info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_Well what about stock compresson, i was just saying, with stage 4 with stock compression and forged internals, you could make more power, i was just asking if this would need special tuning? instead of using the headgasket spacer that stage 4 includes?

regardless of having a built block or not, you could not run stock compression and stage 4 boost. You'd have detonation problems.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

a higher comp ratio than what the kit was tuned for would require and new chip that would run less total timing to cure detonation problems
that would occur.
If you have a forged motor with higher than OE comp you would have to run a thicker gasket or add something like a METH inj and tune it from there.


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

oh ok, thanks guys!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VF Stage IV SNEEK PEEK!!! (LSinLV)*

Fantastic... subscribed!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_as was stated earlier in this thread, the 24V kits are pretty much done....*they should be available soon*.....longevity is what I think is holding them back...Nik is an absolute perfectionist when it comes to reliability....so he's just making sure....but the tuning and design are all done.

Early November ^^
I'm sad Larry.








So eh... Did 'ya get your car back yet?!?!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Early November ^^
I'm sad Larry.








So eh... Did 'ya get your car back yet?!?!









No...but again I am hoping this week. The primary thing that has been holding this back are the holidays interfering with time to do all of the fine tuning....Nik is not happy with part throttle response on the car, and will not let it leave until he is 150% sure that the programming is correct. GIAC has had a bit of time out during the holidays...and the completion of the BMW M3 kits pushed this project back.
It is slated to be completed soon, but again, no promises until it's right. Trust me, there is NO ONE HERE, who is more anxious than I.
I'll be happy when it's done....and so will you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

and theeeen?
dude! Where's your car?


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

any one here runs stageIII VF kit? i got a stage one and consdering stage 3. what kind of engine work do i need to run stage 3 safely?


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (rushtillyoudie)*

nothing at all, you miight want a cluch and lsd, brakes are also always good,!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (rushtillyoudie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rushtillyoudie* »_any one here runs stageIII VF kit? i got a stage one and consdering stage 3. what kind of engine work do i need to run stage 3 safely?

great thread hijack....








If you read the post, and what VF has on their site about stg III and IV, then you should at a minimum have:
upgraded suspension
upgraded brakes
LSD
all would be needed more than suggested....from somone who drove with stg III for more than a year daily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
stg IV still in tuning....God I wish I had her back!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

_Modified by adcockman at 7:01 AM 1-10-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

thread hijack...








Seriously.... Get it back already.... 


_Modified by adcockman at 7:46 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (adcockman)*

I'm this close (small finger motion) from selling off my VF kit and going with a T3/T4. God damn VF is slow - and there's no justifying this. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There's no reason for this project to have taken so long.
There's no reason for the 24V Stage 3 that's "done" to have not made it into production yet.
Same goes for the 12V kits.
VF says they are workin' hard and will have our stuff out soon... Meanwhile the development on the BMW and porsche happened since then - and anyone notice the "turbo" section on their site? They are spread too thin right now - and regardless of what'll make 'em more money - imo - their business priorities are not at all in order right now. The 24V stage 3's ORIGINAL "release date" was planned for April/May of '06.








Whelp. Here we are 7 MONTHS LATER - still no 24V kit. 
Granted when (if) it ever does come out - it'll be a great product... But the timetable is waaay too long. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I should say from experience VF's stuff is amazing. Seriously perfect. But them having VW on the backburner for this long makes me lose hope for my once favorite VW tuning company.
/Rant
If someone at VF reads this - please don't take this as an attack. It's not. I'm just stating facts. How about some SOLID, OFFICIAL actual power NUMBERS for the 24V STG. 3? You've said it's "finished" before - so 'yall should know how much $ - and EXACTLY how much power. Right?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (MeiK)*

^^^ Well at least someone said it.
I suppose VF's attacking a potential market. I'm still waiting though! 
any updates? any news on Larry's car? 
is that toureg getting a VF stage 3 also?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_^^^ Well at least someone said it.
I suppose VF's attacking a potential market. I'm still waiting though! 
any updates? any news on Larry's car? 
is that toureg getting a VF stage 3 also?

Mark give it up







GT40R
/thread


----------



## Calitri-Boost (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

updates?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i guess they stoppped making this???


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

Last I read on vf-Unplugged.net, they are waiting on GIAC to finish tweaking the sw....


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

correct, between other prjects and GIAC this should be done soon.
and I hate the wait more than all of you put together!


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

poor larry


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Whelp. Here we are 7 MONTHS LATER - still no 24V kit. 


no carb cert either, i've had a kit on for like 2 years now


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

Larry, let's see a stage 4 dyno with hp and tq numbers... I'm on the fence.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (adcockman)*


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

very, very soon!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_very, very soon!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

deja vu? its like i'm living in october all over again








we'll of course expect videos,pics, and dyno charts asap larry.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I promise to provide all the requested detail....i'd like to see VF sell a few kits for all of the work they have done.....also, I can't talk about the details yet, but suffice it to say there will be additional upgrades/retro-fits required for the stgIV kit


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

^^ With that in mind, I'll wait till the second year of the new model


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

Have you had any problems with the charger after the upgraded bearings were put in?


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

I don't think he has seen any problems, as he hasn't even SEEN his car since last year ...except in a cell phone picture


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_I don't think he has seen any problems, as he hasn't even SEEN his car since last year ...except in a cell phone picture

I hear ya man.. but im sure if VF had problems he would at least be told about em.. Im wondering how the charger likes being spun so much


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

A **** it's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_^^ With that in mind, I'll wait till the second year of the new model


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Videos, pictures, etc., etc., now!







.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (proshot)*

how long did the rebuild take? OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

I've been running the upgraded bearings for a while. No problems with the bearings at least. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_Have you had any problems with the charger after the upgraded bearings were put in?



_Modified by adcockman at 7:41 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_Have you had any problems with the charger after the upgraded bearings were put in?

that is actually being addressed by Vortech with VF, yes there is some issue that they are working on. Sufficed to say, I don't have all the details, but Vortech is providing some additional engineering for the charger to support the higher (15+psi) boost loads. we are talking about the V9 charger for clearification.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

so how are others riding in your car before you>


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_so how are others riding in your car before you>








who?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

maybe brad needed a loaner and didn't tell you


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Why not use Ti ballbearings?







Good heat dispertion super light wieght and last forever.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (need a vdub)*

Still not done?!








Larry. You are one patient mofo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Still not done?!








Larry. You are one patient mofo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes I am.








I know it will be worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

think it'll put out more than 365 at dougs?? need to know if i should go ahead and build mine up or concentrate on the jetta more.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

so what is the problem the v9? is it unable to hold that boost for prolonged periods? i thought the v9's could hold 21psi max. i must be misinformed. what internals are being adjusted/changed? jw
if you arent allowed to answer these questions i understand but im very interested in this topic.
my name is Brandon btw








glad to join the forums


_Modified by Brandon12V at 11:55 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

What exits the V9F and what the intake manifold sees are very different


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_so what is the problem the v9? is it unable to hold that boost for prolonged periods? i thought the v9's could hold 21psi max

20PSI is max - and that would be like redline on an engine... It CAN do it... But it won't last too long.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

ok, so if the manifold sees 15psi, what is the v9 putting out?
you would only reach 20psi at redline right? so why wouldnt it hold up to 15 on a daily basis? isnt that about 75% of its maximum workload?









_Modified by Brandon12V at 4:30 PM 2-8-2007_


_Modified by Brandon12V at 4:31 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_ok, so if the manifold sees 15psi, what is the v9 putting out?
you would only reach 20psi at redline right? so why wouldnt it hold up to 15 on a daily basis? isnt that about 75% of its maximum workload?









_Modified by Brandon12V at 4:30 PM 2-8-2007_

_Modified by Brandon12V at 4:31 PM 2-8-2007_

correct. hence the reason Vortech themselves are involved in this.....


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

and....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

theeeeen?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

...........on the seventh day there was Stage IV and the Dub nation saw that it was good


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

so does that technically mean we are onthe 5th day still? because on the 6th day, Larry will have received his gifts from the heavens that were bestoweth upon him from the great VF,the almighty Larry will bringeth his teachings to the flock of mk4 junkies and guide us from the deepest shadows towards the belt-driven light...the holy land... and thus he shall cast all the naysayers into the abyss and curse those who have chosen the dark path...
and THEN 
_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_...........on the seventh day there was Stage IV and the Dub nation saw that it was good









I dunno where I'm going with this, I'm sleepy and want to hear something along the terms of progress







... is VF paying you now Larry since they've probably had your car longer than you have


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_...........on the seventh day there was Stage IV and the Dub nation saw that it was good










I enjoyed this...


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (adcockman)*


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_so does that technically mean we are onthe 5th day still? because on the 6th day, Larry will have received his gifts from the heavens that were bestoweth upon him from the great VF,the almighty Larry will bringeth his teachings to the flock of mk4 junkies and guide us from the deepest shadows towards the belt-driven light...the holy land... and thus he shall cast all the naysayers into the abyss and curse those who have chosen the dark path...
 and THEN 
I dunno where I'm going with this, I'm sleepy and want to hear something along the terms of progress







... is VF paying you now Larry since they've probably had your car longer than you have

















hmmm. I am Jewish....so I guess I'm the modern day Dub-Moses!
LET MY GTI GO!!!!








Awaiting a response from Jeff.....this weekend is still looking good!!!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

so it's been a quiet weekend, does that mean the ship has come in?
The eagle has landed?
the cow's come home?
the fat lady's sung?
the chicken has laid the golden egg?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
give him the damn car back allready VF! JESUS CHRIST IM GLAD THAT NOT MY CAR 
wa WA we WA


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

I'm sure VF(Jeff)







is glad it's not your car either.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (INLINE V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INLINE V* »_I'm sure VF(Jeff)







is glad it's not your car either.









ROTFLMAO!! B gets PWNED!!!








VF is/was awaiting for parts from Vortech, with the hope they should have showed up last Friday or yesterday....I have not spoken to Jeff since last week.
All of you need to CHILL. Seriously, this stuff takes time, and the fact that VF HAS come across issues with the Vortech Charger prove that they are here for the long haul...yes this kit ain't cheap, but it WILL be reliable. I am and have been more than willing to wait for this.
VF has admitted that time was lost to other projects, SEMA and other unforeseen issues....all part of tuning. DEAL WITH IT. The plan is that IF the parts get there, GIAC is waiting to jump on the car and complete the programing which will take less than a week.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Dr. has spoken......get you un-sandied Gina's outta my thread!










_Modified by LSinLV at 6:46 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
ROTFLMAO!! B gets PWNED!!!









_Modified by LSinLV at 6:46 AM 2-20-2007_

lol if vf had b's car, there would be no vf anymore just a pile of ashes that his car 'somehow' managed to come out of clean.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (dash cunning)*

Cumbaya my lord Cumbaya


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

SLOW
We need to meet at the track when your car is done


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

i'm thinking the same thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (dash cunning)*

Gay


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

Is it Christmas again already? :santa:


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (darkVR6)*

SSSSLLLOOOOOOWWWWLLLLLYYY
it will come.....charger is back in, M3's are on the way out...GIAC to finalize the maps....power is there, just fine tuning for driveability.
I'll see if I can get Nik to post up the Dyno's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkVR6 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

What was the problem with the charger? Did you need more than just upgraded bearings?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (darkVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkVR6* »_What was the problem with the charger? Did you need more than just upgraded bearings?

YES....but I can't discuss this now...all will be told soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*








you better put out some nice numbers and not just on a dyno queen dynojet.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dash cunning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dash cunning* »_







you better put out some nice numbers and not just on a dyno queen dynojet.

I'll run it here on the Mustang...I'm not affraid.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (dash cunning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dash cunning* »_







you better put out some nice numbers and not just on a dyno queen dynojet.

VF's Dynojet accurately reflects the whp being produced by their kits. I have always run my car on a Mustang dyno locally which people say is low however, the #'s produced always match or exceed that of which VF publishes. I can say with confidence that VF's dyno is calibrated properly and does not produce unrealistic numbers unlike a great deal of other tuners that have very happy dyno's


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

recent but NOT FINAL dyno!!!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I, for one, would luuuuvvvv to see thefinal dyno - no? but it looks mighty tasty!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


















_Modified by adcockman at 11:04 AM 3-11-2007_


_Modified by adcockman at 11:05 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

Come on Larry... I need some motivation! APR is claiming 400 WHP out of a 2.0T + rods of course...


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

































































Needless to say I'm very happy.... 
This is the difference between a previous tune on a obx header, no cat, miltek 2.5 exhaust vs. Custom header, no cat, 3 inch GHL exhaust, larger meth nozzle.
Both were on 93 octane. 

I thought you guys may be interested.









_Modified by adcockman at 12:55 AM 4-3-2007_


_Modified by adcockman at 3:50 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*











_Modified by adcockman at 12:01 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_
I thought you guys may be interested.










Interested yes.... but also a little curious how a custom header exhaust and some water injection netted you 60+peak hp on the same boost. 
Also there seems to have been string of cars coming off the Dyno at CFT that haven't been backing up their dyno numbers at the track.
I'm sure your car rips and I'm sure it puts down great power, but color me jaded that you put down more than Larry's custom stgIV kit that's been tuned by Garret on the Dyno and runs 5+lbs more boost.
Call me a hater if you want but don't claim the Power if you don't got the Mile Per Hour. In other words take it to the track and let us know how you do. You should be trapping 112-113+ and I'd imagine be in 12s even on a street tire


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*

Well... I hear ya and appreciate your comments. Last time at the track with the old configuration I only ran 105 mph. This was with a lot of extra weight (Stereo, full interior, 3/4 tank of gas etc.) and on a bad tune. Last July I switched from denatured alchohol/water to meth/water and never got back on the dyno.. I'll be honest, I can't launch, both times last wednesday I bogged badly. My 1/8 mile was only 81mph with a 2.5 60 foot. 
I think everyone may be suprised the see the very restrictive obx header. The internal diameter is much smaller than 2 inches when you cut it open. Also, keep in mind Larry's tune was on 91 octane. I'm sure if VF/GIAC wanted too. The stage 4 could put down a lot more and prob. will if they do a high octane tune. 
VF will never release a kit with water/meth. Yes. it works







But it's not for everyone. If you know what I'm saying.








Also, if CFT is a happy dyno, which I have no reason to believe. I only say this since, I've known others that dyno elsewhere and achieved even higer numbers. Either way, I've still showed some major gains. My vr responds very positive to a lot less back pressure and advanced timing. 

_Modified by adcockman at 1:41 AM 4-3-2007_


_Modified by adcockman at 2:17 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (adcockman)*

now that's nice!!! I need to get on the ball and quit waiting for them...


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..soon my pretties!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I hope they offer a race file!


----------



## vr6mitch (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re:*

this is a very good post and seems like the right place to ask this.
Going to put a stage 2 charger on a 92 slc 12v vr6 and was wondering if using 9.0:1 pistons would be a good idea? May up the boost down the line, but i'm not sure. 

also..... has anyone ever broken in a fresh motor the same time as installing a s/c?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vr6mitch)*

if you stay under 12 lbs...you can use stock compression...but any higher and I think all would agree you need to lower compression.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: (LSinLV)*


----------



## vr6mitch (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Does anyone know if a V-4 charger would fit a VR?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (vr6mitch)*

I for one will back up adhock's claims. The dyno #'s produced by the dyno he uses in the past have been consistant with that of other dyno's for the mods on his car. I can't believe it either but I'm ordering up a water/meth kit immediately.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (JETTSET)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let's see what power the stage 4 will put down... 


_Modified by adcockman at 10:08 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (adcockman)*

play? play? Toys? the What is going on in the VF cave? $10 says their having belt issues







- oh noes! that's me








HURRY UP!!! I just want the new bracketing!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_play? play? Toys? the What is going on in the VF cave? $10 says their having belt issues







- oh noes! that's me








HURRY UP!!! I just want the new bracketing!

that would be easy to fix....not belt issues....working on other longevity issues. Nik is such a perfectionist!








Oh well....it will be worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*

I know!!! I just want the bracketing to tide me over until the rest of the kit comes out... how hard is that?! what's the point of even running the older bracketry if the new one is out already??


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (dragonfli_x)*

I agree. I'll be needing a new belt soon. However, I would like the superior solution instead.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (adcockman)*

well....the latest update, and since VF (Nik) opened it up, I thought I'd share this with all of you.
One of the reasons STGIV is taking much longer than we anticipated is that we were not expecting to see the V9 charger not meet our output expectations within the scope of the stages output. 
Succinctly, VF is moving from the V9 charger to the larger V2 unit for higher boost applications. The really good news is that we expect to se higher numbers than the 350whp we were getting from the V9. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to post some new dyno's very soon. Keep an eye we are almost there!!! 








From the R32 Forums 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3216301


----------



## wideveedub (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*

no update yet ????


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (wideveedub)*

Just passin through.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (JETTSET)*

details soon!!!
Nik e-mailed me this from an e-mail time stamped 3:40am!








VF really has been working day and night to get the kit complete. Many, myself included have been waiting a long time, and as hard as it is; I do know that all the wait will be well worth it.
I will post back as soon as I get some info.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*

nya?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (dragonfli_x)*

e-mailed this morning!

_Quote, originally posted by *VF Engineering* »_On 05/22/07 our test car spent the day at Vortech being fitted with high precision data loggers measuring boost and speeds at all critical points in the induction system (see pics attached). Vortech's head of engineering gave the final approval after studying the data. What represents our final testing, had not been done until now as we were still finalizing design adpects (supercharger mounting angle,belt wrap, pulley sizes, larger bypass, steel pipes, revising oil drain etc). 

As you know we had in the meantime already begun manufacturing the replacement CNC brackets and other parts in anticipation of this final approval. 

We are planning to install our first few in-house replacements next week as well as ship out these upgrades for those in high prirority situations. We will contact you individually next week to confirm final arrangements.

The re-design the R32 Stg3/4 has been an immensely time consuming and costly exercise based around an intensive and concentrated R&D cycle which has now been handed off to our production dept. Thankyou for your loyalty and continued patience. 

-Nik Saran

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*

SWEEET! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV) (Lew_Dog)*

nice man i would love to see numbers of ya finnished car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_nice man i would love to see numbers of ya finnished car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when it's finished, we'll post up #'s.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*

So Larry,
Is your V9 getting swapped out for a V2 or is that still a forbidden question?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_So Larry,
Is your V9 getting swapped out for a V2 or is that still a forbidden question?









V1 is the chosen unit. I do not have definitive info as to why the V1 was chosen over the V2, but I can ask Nik for detail. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
V1 is the chosen unit. I do not have definitive info as to why the V1 was chosen over the V2, but I can ask Nik for detail. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be great if you can ask.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
V1 is the chosen unit. I do not have definitive info as to why the V1 was chosen over the V2, but I can ask Nik for detail. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It's always been the chosen unit.... But you just didn't want to believe it.....
My V1 will own you Larry......bring on the Stage 4









BTW, the reason why it's been chosen I'm sure has to do with the fact the V2 has helically cut gearing and the V1 has straight cut gearing.... the V1's gearing allows for much more power to be developed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif though the V2 is much quieter in comparison.


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV) (Derelict Dub)*

I believe your rong and that it has more to do with the "trim" available,best suited
LSinLV-- will the intercooler piping and intercooler be changed,do to the cfm increase?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (SilverTrek12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTrek12v* »_I believe your rong and that it has more to do with the "trim" available,best suited
LSinLV-- will the intercooler piping and intercooler be changed,do to the cfm increase?

either is (I think) going to be available.
As for piping, I know that some of the piping has been changed for the bigger V1 unit. I think the majority of the system will stay intact from STGIII, as the issue was not in piping flow, but lack of flow at/from the 12V head.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*

Any update?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV) (Lew_Dog)*

any numbers yet lar?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (spooln6)*

Bueller?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV) (Lew_Dog)*

I'm here.....the car is being re-assembled this week....with the expectation of dyno and final tuning next week....as soon as I can I will post up something.
Sorry for the delays!


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV) (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
Sorry for the delays!

No reason for you to apologize you obviously want your car back way more than any of us could be interested in what it makes etc. 
It's just a shame that so much anticipation was built up and it took so long to get any results.


----------



## GrandSport (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (LSinLV) (J.Q. Public)*

WOW!
LSinLV
Here's a











































For your Patience!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (GrandSport)*











_Modified by adcockman at 8:39 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV) (GrandSport)*

of course next week.... I just bought a new belt







... All I can say is the numbers and drivability better be good.....


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV) (adcockman)*

cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Larry, I think everyone that buys a stage 4 setup should send you a 12-pack







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Larry, I think everyone that buys a stage 4 setup should send you a 12-pack







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

LOL, so true. I'll be sending him some "real"


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

I think something a little harder may be in order for larry and the entire vf team.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_I think something a little harder may be in order for larry and the entire vf team. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love Skyy Vodka!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love Skyy Vodka!









Doode....Skyy?????







Bad answer...Should of said "I like Grey Goose, Effen, or Kettle One". Could if gotten a much better bottle out of it..


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
Doode....Skyy?????







Bad answer...Should of said "I like Grey Goose, Effen, or Kettle One". Could if gotten a much better bottle out of it..









I have a preference, but will accept ALL donations of Vodka!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Should have started up the donations earlier to help you through the wait time


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Shipping address for donations?
(send by IM, posting perhaps a home address is not a good idea)
Larry, comming out to Dubwars?
-Jeff


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Shipping address for donations?
(send by IM, posting perhaps a home address is not a good idea)
Larry, comming out to Dubwars?
-Jeff








Thanks Jeff, good idea! 
I plan on attending Dubwars, and I am awaiting Nik's response to see if this is a good "coming out" event for the kit.....no response as yet.
PM me some #'s and we can have a few







. I'd love to me you, and chew your ear about tuning the beloved VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Larry is gay


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

hmm.... I think you guys need to race and prove who is gayer once and for all... Is gayer a word?








from a roll of course...


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (adcockman)*

So is the car back together?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Larry is gay

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so go in fact, that I have gone completely around to straight.
No contact with Nik directly for a week and a half







so I have no updates.....


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
No contact with Nik directly for a week and a half







so I have no updates.....


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Just spoke w/Jeff...hoping for before Waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_Just spoke w/Jeff...hoping for before Waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

which year?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
which year?









ZING!!







good one.....this one, I hope.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

well I just put down some new numbers... on a dynojet. 410 whp and 368 wtq...


_Modified by adcockman at 8:40 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_well I just put down some new numbers... on a dynojet. 410 whp and 368 wtq...

_Modified by adcockman at 8:40 AM 6-29-2007_






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jason you ROCK!!!
I can't wait to get #'s on mine!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Let's see some big stage 4 numbers!!!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (adcockman)*

Nik just told me the car is on the track for testing....video soon to follow (if he say's it's ok).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_Nik just told me the car is on the track for testing....video soon to follow (if he say's it's ok).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I think we're more excited than you....


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_Nik just told me the car is on the track for testing....video soon to follow (if he say's it's ok).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I call bull****


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_

I call bull****


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

i believe....







It may not be ready for a couple more months.. However, I do believe it's on the track.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (adcockman)*

How 'bout that video??


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Larry,
What the hell is taking soooo long?????
Stop by Dubwars and see Jeff...he'll have your car tuned in a day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Larry,
What the hell is taking soooo long?????
Stop by Dubwars and see Jeff...he'll have your car tuned in a day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


LOL!! thanks Nate!
The car is running and I did get a brief video, but I need to verify with VF that it's OK to post it.
Tuning should be a 1-2 day thing....as they are also tuning for race fuel.








I'll post back as soon as I can! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

YAY!!! Can't wait for updates!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Larry,
What the hell is taking soooo long?????
Stop by Dubwars and see Jeff...he'll have your car tuned in a day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I was thinking the same thing.







Jeff tuned my MKIV the night before Waterfest '05.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
I was thinking the same thing.







Jeff tuned my MKIV the night before Waterfest '05.

it wasn't JUST the tuning....many of you are aware of the Stg III R32 kit issues, and the stg IV 12V kit is the same kit....so until the charger longevity issues, new mounts, pulleys, etc were all completed, nothing could be done from a programming standpoint. Nik has always stated that tuning should be a 1-2 day event.....that's all.
Like I posted above the car is now back together with the new charger and misc parts, they were checking the fitment on the track and final tuning should be done this week....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
final tuning should be done this week....http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

werd....


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Larry's car is on the dyno as we speak.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Larry's car is on the dyno as we speak.









OH NOEZ! You realize, Larry, I'll fly back out to Vegas on a 130 and relinquish those dyno charts from you


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

and even a big turbo guy like my is impressed with the #'s
maybe i'll sell my turbo kit and buy a VF kit


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Larry's car is on the dyno as we speak.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Larry's car is on the dyno as we speak.









Who needs dyno tuning when you can get the car and tune it "for real"







on the street.
Just get that effer back for Gods sake!!!!!








Damn Larry...First you get dumped and now this?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

it's almost been a year! they might as well do a respray and overhaul on the entire car at this point








I'm really excited about seeing the finalization of this long journey!








wanna SEE PICS!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

SoooooooooOOOOOOOOOO........
How 'bout that video we were promised?


----------



## vdubdr70 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

hey larry, when you get your car back i def want to go for a ride.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

i saw a Stage IV R32 this weekend, too bad it was already broken


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_i saw a Stage IV R32 this weekend, too bad it was already broken









details???


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any updates Larry?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_i saw a Stage IV R32 this weekend, too bad it was already broken









No no no, that wasn't an R32 man. That was Larry's car.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
No no no, that wasn't an R32 man. That was Larry's car. 

really? it looked like my friend's red R32 stage IV V2 blower


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
really? it looked like my friend's red R32 stage IV V2 blower 

I guess I should have put a







in there somewhere.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I guess I should have put a







in there somewhere. 

OK








All I know is I am as pissed if not more that he is for all the trouble he has gone through with this "upgrade"
I just hope I can someday post a







after I ride in it
the **** was pretty fast with the Stage IV V9 while it lasted 
Until then I am


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Man is this taking forever.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Man is this taking forever. 

agreed.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

hang in there Larry


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (adcockman)*

Anything???


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re:*

Should be geting closer


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (KubotaPowered)*

I'll be talking with Nik this weekend at Waterfest. I should have some information to pass along on Monday.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I'll be talking with Nik this weekend at Waterfest. I should have some information to pass along on Monday.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (LSinLV)*

Don't shoot the messenger Larry!










_Modified by JETTSET at 8:38 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I'll be talking with Nik this weekend at Waterfest. I should have some information to pass along on Monday.

5 min till monday







(tx time)


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (platinumedVR6)*

Maybe this car got stolen!?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

Monday is almost half over...


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Locked thread at OPs request.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Maybe this car got stolen!?









That would be horrible. Seriously. Hope not. 







To getting your car back soon and running on Stage 4.


----------

